# Les restes du monde



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

*Exclusif ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



** 
Suite aux récents débordements, désormais sur MacG  une fouille entière de l'IP sera réalisée avant chaque accès au bar. On voit ici que certains modos abuseraient de leurs pouvoirs pour effectuer des fouilles annales sur des nioubies * 









***********************



 *Musique** 
Décidément, Le Gognol et la guitare ... c'est pas encore çà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








***********************


 *Travail  **
Suite à la rencontre d'Aricosec, Gribouille a monté sa multinationnale. L'idée : des chaussettes devant ressembler à Aricosec !  *








***********************


*  Exclusif 2 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

On a retrouvé bonpat ! ... ou du moins sa dernière demeure !






Pour la police,  tout laisse à croire à l'attaque d'un animal enragé. 






L'enqête des autorités a donc amener inévitablement à l'inculpation de Gribouille, au regard de ses convictions. * 



_suite au prochain numéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez, Bangaaaaaaa pour tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Décembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Finn:</font><hr /> Bangaaaaaaa  

[/QUOTE]  












Sinon ca me plait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

*  Science  

Jusqu'où ira la science ? Ci-dessous, une vue microscopique du sexe de Macinside. Et dire que certains niaient son existence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voilà pour vous messieurs les "saint-Thomas" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.... on m'indique qu'au CNRS ils auraient mélangés les radios de Mackie et Thebig ... dans le doute on dira que les deux sont dans le coup (y a anguille sous roche d'te façon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) * 

****************************


*  informatique  

Ca y est ! On sait désormais à quoi ressembleront les nouveaux iMacs prévus pour janviers ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Choississez le votre !
* 































****************************

* Filles  
Encore une victime de l'évaluation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

* Sectes  
 Mouais .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y a pas à dire .. le Mao style ... c'était mieux avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 







**************************


* Amour  
Et ouiiiii ! Ca devait arriver... Decoris et barbarella .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

























**************************

*  AES 

Aux AES, ils s'en passent des choses.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bien souvent les photos parues dans petit.agité-match ou dans Popol prod sont en deçà de la vérité. Notre équipe est allé vérifiée par elle-même.
Un reportage signé d'Abba Zaba, jpmiss, Vercoquin et Globalcut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 


 _Dès notre arrivée, Amok et quelques autres se sont mis en charge de nous introniser à la joyeuse confrérie._ 






 <font color="blue">_Tout allait bien, nous buvions gentiment, tandis que certains commencaient à tourner de l'oeil ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est alors que jp eut une idée ....






Mais la soirée continuait ... à la belge comme ils disent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et puis Mackie est sympa : il nous a autorisé à poursuivre la fete dans "son appartement" qu'il disait ... 







Enfin bref, vraiment rien de terrible ces AES .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_</font>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

<font color="blue">  _D'autant qu'en plus Popol nous a présenté une copine .. (faut dire elle etait bizarre : jamais la meme gueule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

En début de soirée elle était pas mal





Mais au bout d'un moment y a eu comme des parasites sur elle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









desfois elle s'éclipsait






même des fois ou elle faisait franchement la gueule






les copains et moi on s'est dit qu'elle avait des origines egyptiennes.. pourquoi , j'sais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pourtant tout le monde avait flashé sur elle






Le plus con c'est que personne ne se souvient de son prénom ... 






En tout cas meme si elle avait un gros nez






Ca n'a pas empéché certains de faire des 





Enfin ... j'en connais qu'ont vite déchantés le lendemain matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 </font> _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

Par contre j'vais pas m'taper tous les restes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors à vous un peu aussi !


----------



## iMax (22 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)




----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2003)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

>




bon je les ai pas ces trucs verts qui sautent de joie.












 idem pour moi...




*Dis Finn tu peux pas continuer un peu ????*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

je cherche je cherche


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2003)

Grosse forme Finn, t'as encore abusé du gaperon?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Décembre 2003)

excellent Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

* humour noir 

On comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi Mackie est passionné de Lego .. Le pauvre .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se faire abusé comme çà si jeune par un Legoman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










***************


 Nioubie  

Et ouaiiiiis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*************

People 

Au congrès sur mySQL, LucG a été aperçu en compagnie d'un trans (tout le monde savait qu'il avait un Jules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des images chocs ! 
	

 *


----------



## tomtom (22 Décembre 2003)

*  Télévision  

Bebert ne s'arrêtant jamais à un échec, il viens de redéposer sa candidature pour la prochaine saison de la 'Carte au trésor'. 
Certain d'être accepté cette année, il a commencé l'entraînement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









************* 

  Société  

The big s'est heurté hier à un problème épineux: sa douce et tendre lui a tout bonnement demandé de choisir entre elle et son bichon de poils.
Grâce à sa grande ingéniosité, notre ami a réussi à garder les deux en déguisant son petit animal en coussin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

yeaaaaap !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Génialissime !


----------



## tomtom (22 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> yeaaaaap !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n'exagérons rien


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> People
> 
> Au congrès sur mySQL, LucG a été aperçu en compagnie d'un trans (tout le monde savait qu'il avait un Jules
> 
> ...



Bon, d'abord je corrige l'adresse parce qu'avec un psychosocio, les liens ça marche pas à tous les coups
ça devait être  ce lien 

Ensuite, je ne suis pas barbu pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pour finir, je n'y connais que dalle à mySQL, tu me diras que pour aller à un congrés, ce n'est pas nécessaire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, tu me la présentes quand, cette pseudo trans, on causera de la façon dont on te taillera les oreilles en pointe pour publicité mensongère. Et je suis sûr que le barbu sera d'accord pour être de la partie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant, enfin des titres racoleurs qui me plaisent, bravo Finn


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2003)

Pour ce qui est de Tomtom, il est au même niveau que dans les tableaux revus et corrigés, c'est tout dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un ban tout particulier pour le Bebert, on s'y croirait


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

[... je te rend la monnaie ... ]

Tu nous fais ton journal Grolandais?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais en moins bien je te rassure.

[\ ... je te rend la monnaie ... ]


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2003)

Toujours au top toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Le petit truc dopé à la dinde, ça fait peur, c'est dingue !! _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> [... je te rend la monnaie ... ]
> 
> Tu nous fais ton journal Grolandais?
> 
> ...




Ecoute Petirx : si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre l'humour et si tu prends la mouche dès que quelqu'un te fait une remarque (pour les autres qui n'auraient pas compris PetIrix s'est mis à bouder parce que on lui avait dit que Krystof il avait fait jadis un sujet identique.. la pauv' chou ... s'en suit les insultes habituelles du troll puant), tu peux aller "chier" ailleurs.

Imbécile malheureux..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Ah et puis c'est pas la peine de revenir ici hein ... c'est les restes du monde, pas la fosse septique des trolls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2003)

Arrfffffffffffffff !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... idée de génie tomtom !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : tu n'aurais pas le meme en lapin nain par hasard ???


----------



## krystof (22 Décembre 2003)

*Exclusif ! Finn Atlas a retrouvé toute sa lucidité. Roberto est sur le point de le rejoindre !*


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

Bien.

Mauvais joueur.
Si tu ne veux pas voir ton thread pollué, ne pollue pas les autres.
Supprime tes messages, histoire de rétablir l'équilibre.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bien.
> 
> Mauvais joueur.
> Si tu ne veux pas voir ton thread pollué, ne pollue pas les autres.
> Supprime tes messages, histoire de rétablir l'équilibre.


Bon, tu arrêtes tes couillonnades oui ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * humour noir
> 
> On comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi Mackie est passionné de Lego .. Le pauvre ..
> 
> ...


*

Pauvre Mackie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## bebert (22 Décembre 2003)

Bon ben moi je vais régler mes comptes aussi :
Tomtom : je te déteste, je suis plus jeune que ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















PS : On aurait pu nommer ce thread "Façon Groland Sat"


----------



## bebert (22 Décembre 2003)

*Finnatlas vous a présenté : Les Restes du Monde !!!*


----------



## aricosec (23 Décembre 2003)

*"vu avec des lunettes sur le monde du bar*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Alcool  

C'est vrai qu'c'est temps qu'l'année s'termine pour certains. Rien qu'à juger de la tronche, certains vont avoir une addition salée à payer au bar cette année  







 Vacances  

Mouais ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas une réussite les vacances de Ficelle cette année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Fée Lation  

Ca y est Benjamin a fait des changements dans l'ubb : désormais tout nouvel inscrit bénéficiera ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Enfin Odille la nouvelle hotesse accueillera bouche grande ouverte tout .. euh ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Noël 

Pas de chance pour vous ! Cette année, c'est Gribouille le père Noël et ca va chier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









pour pas d'emmerdes faites comme moi : bourrez bien la cheminée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 (je parle de feu hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

 Départ  

Et enfin une bonne nouvelle pour finir : Aricosec, c'est bon, ils vont te laisser sortir finalement ! 






*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vacances
> 
> ...



il peut pas se passer de son canapé gonflable... mais où est Alèm... dessous ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Décembre 2003)

En grande forme Finn


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2003)

Toujours aussi excellent, quelle vision des adeptes du Bar .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo Finn


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Constipation  

Thebig après une forte constipation, s'est procuré un débouche évier chimique, et après avoir ingéré le bidon à beaucoup trop forcé.
L'action des deux réactions a prduit un "wouuufff" étincelant, la crinoline, maquillages et fond de teint, guêpiere et jaretelles n'on pas tenus la post-combustion.
Seules les parties inférieures de ses jambes avaient été rasées, et par ce manque de combustible, les Sholls orthopédiques avec les picous qui massent la voute plantaire et les ptis trous pour pas que tu sue, on été préservées. Madame Thebig vas beaucoup crier, car dans quel état vas t'elle retrouver ses toilettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  POOOOLLL  Macinside s'est lancé dans la pratique du skate sur gazon, pour les genoux c'est mieux. Il à tenté le skate intégral comme pour les rollers avec chausse tout intégrée.... à la superglue....

...lancé.....



Mackie ?.... Mackiiie ? *


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Réveillon  
Barbarella et Aricosec commencent à préparer les annimations pour le réveillon au Bar MacG... manque plus que le Scrabble et un ventilateur pour éviter les surchauffes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Finn Atlas  
vas se reconvertir en fabriquant d'enseignes ciblées *


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Ma chèèèèreuh  

Barbarella à changé de coiffeur*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Bah alors Mère Denis ?  
Il en a vécu de vertes et de pas mures, mais l'eau de son patelin était trop calcaire apparement... Sacré Arico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Bizutage  
Odile prépare l'accueil des "nioubies 2004 awards" de MacG. 
La sauce reste pour l'instant une surprise, mais chauds ou froids le nioubie sera succulent comme par le passé.



*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Malédiction  
Si vous jouez au labyrinthe de Manon qui dit toujours non, vous finirez fossile.... (croyez quand même pas qu'elle vas dire un jour a quelqu'un que "oui" il à gagné)




*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Mortecouille  
Amok et Api, gardiens preux et émérites de la forteresse MacG, sonant alarme à vue dès qu'un SirMacGregor se pointe.



*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Nouveau Staff  
Un bureau de standardiste vient de se créer chez MacG, équipés d'un Telex électronique ! et de deux messagers galopants, il pourra déployer le nouveau service offert par MacG à tout ses inscrits : le TélexStaffette.
Thebig (en bas) et son esthéticien privé (qui l'a relooké façon Emma Peel) à été promu à se poste pour sa présentation impécable et rassurante... hahemmm tousss-tousss-tousss



*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Jamais en reste  
Finn Atlas se perfectionne pour des sondages toujours au top, avec ce costume lecteur spécialisé en codes barres à sondages.
Le ridicule ne tue pas, mais attention au tétanos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  WebCamReality in your MackieWorld  
Si vous avez iChat AV et une webcam, comme Mackie, alors faites comme lui en montrant à vos contacts que "oui moi ausi j'éi un vie comme vout avec tout les petits trakas qui von avec (air rassurant)"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Art  
Bébert organise des rencontres culturelles dans son garage, où il explique comment l'arrivé du macintosh dans sa vie l'as conduit indubitablement à devenir, de fait, un grand graphiste, renommé au moins chez CarWash



*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Art &amp; Piercing  
Toujours au top d'une imagination débordante, Bébert à besoin pour exprimer sa créativité, de bénévoles qui aurons toutes les opportunités pour devenir célèbres par la suite.... 
SirMacGregor, aimablement présenté par Amok (grand mécène dans le domaine du BodyArt), c'est ainsi retrouvé propulsé au rang d'une future star de la médecine légale du coin, scotché par la prestation du Maitre Bébert, il s'incline respectueusement.



*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Land Art  
Comme tout créatif, Bébert à son "petit truc" pour ressourcer son inspiration. Rien de tel qu'un bain de soleil dans son kimono Tati et se tongs Palavas-Les-Flots, et que même en se grattant négligement les poils des couilles, l'artiste même au repos continue à dévelloper son univers au plus loin de la finesse et du geste.



*


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Dou-ouuuuce nuiiiiit  
La crêche vivante offerte par l'équipe de MacG, visible dans la chambre de Macinside, prètée en l'état pour l'occasion...(regardez pas trop longtemps, car couplé à la vision du mackie qui pisse...vous risquez de passez un repas de noel anorexique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



*


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *  Land Art
> Comme tout créatif, Bébert à son "petit truc" pour ressourcer son inspiration. Rien de tel qu'un bain de soleil dans son kimono Tati et se tongs Palavas-Les-Flots, et que même en se grattant négligement les poils des couilles, l'artiste même au repos continue à dévelloper son univers au plus loin de la finesse et du geste.
> *



Punaise ! J'ai été gribouillé trois fois de suite ! c'est plus de l'amour, c'est de la rage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Tu aurais pu faire preuve de plus de romantisme en disant "grattant les cordes de sa guitare"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Mode  

Et voici comment sera habillé ThebiiiiiiipLebowski ce soir....

mouais le chemisier avec cette colerette en dentelle ca ne va pas du tout ! nanaan nanaaan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Entreprise  

Ca devait finir par arriver, freujeu, chef du Maos Style a licencié ce matin, veille de Noël, son dernier employé. Motif : s'amusait à sauter par les fenetres pour aller sauver des gens ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pendant c'temps là les sites n'avancent pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bien fait pour fpour toi Ogdo !








 Littérature  

Après Jules Vernes, LucG se décide à attaquer la littérature du Moyen-äge : à lui le plaisir de Chrétien de Troyes, Guenièvre et autre Cunégonde ! Oyez braves gens et saluez notre druide à tous (rasé pour l'occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) *


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2003)

*Zoophilie* 

*Adoptez un petit  Gribouille  de Noël !*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2003)

* Maaaaaaaannnnnger !  

Ah, Lorna aussi est déjà prête à ce que je vois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Psychotropes  

Et ouiiii Macelene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu t'attendais à quoi aussi ? Suivre Mackie dans les champs acides déguisés en schtroumpf, tout çà pour péter la gueule à Robertazrael .. on l'savait qu'çà finirait mal .. on l'savait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Sport  

Non, vu comme çà je reprendrais pas le Wu SHu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Z'ont fait des progrès en 1 mois : maintenant ils se mettent à deux pour me tabasser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Travail  

une tapoteuse heureuse est une tapoteuse qui ...




*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2003)

*   Messin, ouh le vilain et messin pas zentil 

Pas à dire ... Vroam il se laisse aller je trouve ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Révolution  

Ca fait même pas deux mois qu'il est là bas et qu'il fout déjà la merde Philito  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Vigile  

C'est officiel : Nexka passe surveillante en chef du bar ! La direction a evidemment pensé à refourger ses vieux PC's pour que son environnement de travail soit satisfaisant.






 Erratum  

oups mauvais montage lors du dernier reportage
C'était cette photo-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2003)

Je fais quoi là ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je me marre ....

dommage manque Lorna,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour cette tranche de reste du monde ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amusez vous bien tous, que cette année se termine le plus joliment possible ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2003)

*  Vantard  

L'andrologue d'Amok a fait les vérifications d'usage sur la tuyauterie pour l'année à venir : c'est du solide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Zoophilie (bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  

Mackie est passé à la SPA (dixit lui-même) : 'se sentait seul le soir, personne sur iChat ... 's'est donc décidé à accueillir des animaux domestiques. APrès les schtroumps vendus sur eBay, Mackie compte bien en faire un élevage qui vaudra son pesant de ... enfin euh .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce qu'il le vaut bien hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Top priorité sur ma shopping list secret défense  

C'est décidé : Roberto rejoint l'équipe pour partir à la recherche de Thebig ( c'est pas sa faute : il a trois mois de retard ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 






Caniche à son pépère 

Maiiiiis vouiiii y va revenir ton papa !! Mais si !  
merde thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es chié d'abandonner ton chien pendant une semaine.... ouais ouais c'est noel mais pas pour tout le monde hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 




*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dommage manque Lorna,



Lorna ? c'est à dire que je n'ose pas vous révéler que son opération .. enfin ... les images parlent toutes seules :


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2003)

La Fin des RESTES  
*Finn a décidé de tous nous enfermer dans sa bulle et de se jetter dans le vide ........*


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

hum hum Gribouille


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2003)

*  People  

Lorna et Casimir se marient.







*


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

EXCLUSIF  *Finn réglant ses comptes avec PetIrix visblement il n'a rien perdu de ses cours de Wu Shu *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

quoique, à mon avis, le petit se défend mieux...


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2003)

Hihihi


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *  People
> 
> Lorna et Casimir se marient.
> 
> ...



chut c'était secret !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

EXCLUSIF  *BENJAMIN DOPÉ PAR LE POUVOIR*


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

EXCLUSIF  TROLL DÉCOUVRANT LA PUISSANCE DES G5


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

EXCLUSIF  LA RENCONTRE CHOC DE CASIMIR ET LORNA


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

EXCLUSIF  GRIBOUILLE FRAPPÉ PAR LA JUSTICE DIVINE


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

EXCLUSIF  ENTRAINEMENT DES MODOS DE MACG AU BANNISSEMENT PAS TOUJOURS ÉVIDENT


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> EXCLUSIF  GRIBOUILLE FRAPPÉ PAR LA JUSTICE DIVINE


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> EXCLUSIF  TROLL DÉCOUVRANT LA PUISSANCE DES G5



MDR, c'est trop bon


----------



## quetzalk (24 Décembre 2003)

pfiouuuu... ça s'arrange pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

EXCLUSIF  THEBIGLEBOWSKY ET ODILE DE RAY FAISANT LEURS COURSES DE NOËL


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

EXCLUSIF  www.artistcollaboration.com/users/koit/guiness.jpg]LE BAIN DE NOËL DE FOQUENNE[/URL]


----------



## Philito (25 Décembre 2003)

Evidemment la seule image que je ne vois pas et celle parlant de moi, tu as mis du code pour que la personne concernee par chaque image ne la voit pas lui meme ou quoi...... ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(bon chtite question technique rapide dans un thread fort visite pour l instant..... heu quelqu un connait un site qui me permettrait de localiser mon gsm avec numero chilien qui est en mode vibreur et qui sonne toujours mais qui ne veut pas apparaitre, en gros, je ne sais pas si il est au boulot chez moi, ou en voyage dans un micro dans Santiago.... merci d avance pour une reponse rapide..... )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

*SPÉCIAL CASIMIR !!!*  

*  Et ouaiiis ..  

D'puis le temps qu'on vous le dit que Casimir c't un vieux pervers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









----------------------

 Comédie musicale  

Cette année, Casimir arrive en comédie musicale ! Le Gognol s'est chargé de la partie musicale (qui devrait déchirer selon ses termes) et Antraxh de la mise en scène.

Voici la scène où une copine de Casimir explique la fameuse blague du " dans ton © " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









----------------------

 Marketing &amp; Manipulation 

sans commentaire.... des images horribles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 






----------------------

 Science  

Des scientifiques se sont attachés à décrypter l'ADN du saurien orange. Le résultat est probant : la thérapie génique qui utiliserait des gènes issus de Casimir rendrait con !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'là dit, c'est pas une découverte mais ca fera toujours prétexte à un livre






----------------------

 Interview privée  

Ahhhh, nos journalistes ils sont prêts à tout quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







y vous ont rapporté des images de la caméra embarquée dans Casimir, petits veinards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










--------------------

 Ergonomie  

Forcément on comprend mieux pourquoi toutes ces fautes... pas facile de taper sur le clavier avec de telles palluches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'l'a fini par chopper la gangrène à s'tirer trop l'élastique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











----------------------

Cuisine/arme chimique   

L'authentique recette du Gloubiboulga ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Un plat qui lorsqu'il rentre par un coté, ressort intact de l'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez on va envoyer le bouzin avant les restes (et il y en a !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )    *


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

*  âne  






 ... N'a beau dire mais Mackie avec son physique l'aurait facilement pu postuler à l'ENA ou polytechnique non ? Franchement j'comprends pas ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













--------------------------

Religion 

Après l'acquisition des nouveaux serveurs G5, Les administrateurs de MacG se sont décidés à s'offrir les services d'un désenvouteur-marabout-guérisseur-curé afin de règler  les problèmes techniques d'accès au forum.
En outre, il sera possible aux switchers repentis, aux nioubies ainsi qu'aux anciens méchans-vilains-pas beaux d'aller se repentir.






Et après y en a qui osent dire que macbidouille c'est mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 pfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------------

Musique 

Noooooon !!! Toujours pas ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le Gognol, la perruque ca ne change rien  ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









--------------------------

Old People 

Exclusif ! Aricosec après avoir tiré un coup s'est enfilé plusieurs canons ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas peu fier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chapôôô l'artiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









--------------------------

Toxicomanie   

Mais quand s'arreteront-ils ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils le savent que le flood c'est pas bon pour leur santé. Hein ? Franchement Karl40 t'en penses quoi toi ? 




*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

*  Idole  

Qu'est-ce qu'elles ne feraient pas ces d'moiselles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. tout çà pour toucher une couille d'Amok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









------------------------------

 Jeux  

C'est vrai que le burger quizz macG ca se périme viite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















------------------------------


 Qui sait qui c'est  

ALors ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Benjamin il a posé pour les actus de MacG, .... TomTom c'est fait , Chris ...... Ben .. c'est pas Bengili quand même là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













--------------------------

 Old and Dead People  

Mouais finalement c'était pas la peine de fanfaronner autant Aricosec ! Voilà le résultat ! Le coeur a trop forcé (tu penses une boite entière de Viagratte-moi-là ) .... Allez, c'est bon emmenez-le brancardier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









--------------------------

Santa Klaus barbie 

Naaaaan TheBig, tu vois bien qu'on t'as reconnu !! Saint-Nicolas c'est plus pour toi tu le sais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

z'en r'voulez encore ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*  Exclusif !  

Le secret de Melaure ! C'était donc çà ! Il a vendu son mac contre un short et s'est fait la malle en Arizona avec jaipatoucompri ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeromemac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est plus la peine maintenant, il a quitté ce monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












-----------------------

 Girls bandent Sisters 

Enfin ! Les voici ! Macelene, Anntraxh et Nexka ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et elles vous surveillent bandes de arffffiens ! Alors au premier mot de travers, elles vous sanctifient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










---------------------------

Vacances   

Et pendant c'temps là jpmiss travaille dur à l'hotel-die ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'salaud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu t'es barré au Népal oui !






--------------------------

 Musiiiiiiiique  

Bon c'toujours pas çà le Gognol mais en tout cas tu risques d'avoir des fans chez les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

*  soirée Popol productions  

Pour Halloween, l'avait pas franchement la forme Api  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













--------------------------------

 Dans mon déééééésert  

Mais arretez les gars ! Jptk : c'est pas avec un arrosoir que t uvas créer un océan dans la vallée de la mort ! C'est pas Silicon valley ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










--------------------------

 Tecknival  

Tu vois Gognol : Barbarella elle a compris elle : elle est hyper-branchée elle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Allez ce s'ra tout pour aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

 Bangaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2003)

*  édition spécial   * 

we got him  !


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2003)

* les nouveaux serveurs arrivent !  * 

mais benjamin a encore un peu de mal avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









------------------- 

* Perdu de vu  * 

mais ou était Prerima ? elle jouait a la souris avec Finn !






------------------- 

* Le fabuleux destin de ... * 

même petit sonnnyboy n'aimait pas l'autorité !






------------------- 

* People * 

on savait benjamin mégalo mais la il est aussi geek !


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2003)

*  Nouvel an  * 

il fallait pas trop en faire durant les fêtes barbarrella 






-------------------

*  Nouvelles technologie  * 

une nouvelle génération de téléphone arrive 






-------------------

*  Télé achat * 

encore un nouveau gadget pour votre téléphone !






-------------------

*  Souvenir  * 

A benjamin a l'école c'était quelque chose !






-------------------

*  Fait divers  * 

Accident durant la derniere AES, le bilan provisoire est de 7 mort






-------------------


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2003)

pas mal MAckie mais tu triches légèrement : tu vas piller fun from hell et Cie. Le plus difficile reste de taper un nom dans google et de cherher .. chercher encore LA bonne image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon et sinon je préviens prerima tout de suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 on va faire une descente


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2003)

Spécial iPod  

Voiture 

Le nouvel iPod version Chrysler Viper vient de sortir.. à moins que ce ne soit la DDE qui est foutu des lignes blanches sur l'iPod perdu de Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Publicité 

Ahhhhh il en est fier de son iPod le petit Justeenpassant ... à tel point qu'il a trouvé une nouvelle tenue pour les fêtes de fin d'année pour convaincre tout le monde






bonne nouvelle 

Ca y est c'est décidé : il nous a fait assez chié sur les forums mais maintenant c'est sur SYdney se casse du bar MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Reste à savoir où va-t-on la foutre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Gro_Pod  

La rumeur est infirmée. Steve ne sortira pas d'iPod plus petit et moins cher. Au contraire, lassé d'entendre sur les forums macG qu'Apple n'a pas assez d'ambition, Steve semble avoir les yeux plus gros que le ventre. 
En exclusivité, voici le prochain iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Allez bangaaaaaa


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2003)

51


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 51











 c'est où qu'y faut rire ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2003)

*

 Optique 2004  

Visiblement Yama sans ses lunettes il est perdu. Heureusement une gentille nioubie va l'aider à les retrouver






En Voiture Simone 

Et hop direction la Yamamobile pour chercher les dites lunettes






 --&gt; go to belgium  

Anntraxh ? Mouais non elles ont pas cette forme quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Saint SYlvestre  

Direction chez thebig .. mouais visiblement lui il a oublié de faire la mise à jour .. 2001 .. pff c'est 2004 banane  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Golf   

Yama s'empresse d'aller chez Golf où il tombe sur Lorna qui visblement a perdu ses lunettes elle aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Enfin dans tout çà elle a quand même remporté le tournoi de Golf (pouf pouf pouf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et donc le fameux trophée Amok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rouge sur blanc .. tout fout l'camp .. blanc sur rouge ..euh   

Maintenant il est énervé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il voit tout  (facile)






 bon c'est pas tout çà mais  

faut qu'j'aille nourri le chat de Ginette moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









solution de l'énigme   

A vous de reconnaitre ce membre :




*


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> solution de l'énigme
> 
> A vous de reconnaitre ce membre :



Popol?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Le fabuleux destin de ... *
> 
> même petit sonnnyboy n'aimait pas l'autorité !



MouaarrrffffFFF!!!!


----------



## nato kino (1 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A vous de reconnaitre ce membre :



Je ne sais pas qui c'est, mais dès demain, ce sera mon nouvel avatar !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je réserve le © !!
Merci Finn !!


----------



## Foguenne (1 Janvier 2004)

Héhé, excellent tout ça.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas qui c'est, mais dès demain, ce sera mon nouvel avatar !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je m'demande si j'n'ai pas fait une boulette là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2004)

* Popol Productions 

Ah, .... Le Popol style fait sa rentrée .. dans une magnifique tenue panther ...







snif snif 

Et ouais ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'était évident que çà se verrait : toute cette coke sur macG ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu penses bien que blanc sur orange ca pouvait que se voir .... 






She's back 






 Ouhlà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle a bien profité de ses vacances à Stréroideland, Barbarella....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fais gaffe Mackie elle te regarde, elle va te faire bouffer tes gencives m'est avis .. 






 Littérature  


On comprend mieux pourquoi ca n'avance pas son histoire à Roberto ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'est plus souvent chez le dermato qu'en train d'tapoter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Saint-Sylvestre  

Visiblement hier, chez les iMax (à gauche) on attendait patiemment les 12 coups de minuit pour envoyer le p'tiot flooder sur les forums avec sa demi-soeur kokua (à droite avec le T-shirt orange macgeneration) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si vous regardez bien vous verrez que Semac semblait avoir choppé le penthouse de son père 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 


Patronne du bar 


Ah, Odile elle ose toujours pas se montrer ... Allez viens lui foutre un coup de sein à Thebig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Anniversaire   

Il a du en profiter Amok hier soir : saint sylvestre, 40 ans ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... 40 ans tout de même ... faut dire ... l'a pris un coup de vieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## nato kino (1 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je m'demande si j'n'ai pas fait une boulette là


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement hier, chez les iMax (à gauche) on attendait patiemment les 12 coups de minuit pour envoyer le p'tiot flooder sur les forums avec sa demi-soeur kokua (à droite avec le T-shirt orange macgeneration)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

* Alcool au volant *  

*Finn, en rentrant d'un réveillon bien arrosé, a perdu le contrôle de sa poubelle qui a percuté la superbe Mustang GT convertible 68 que iMax venait d'acheter. * 






*La pauvre R21 que Finn avait emprunté à JPTK a fini sa course dans un platane avant de s'immobiliser de l'autre côté de la chaussée* 






* Finn, l'unique occupant de la voiture (Prerima étant rentrée en stop après avoir senti l'haleine de son ami) s'en sort miraculeusement indemne. *


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2004)

* EXCLUSIF  * 
*on attend tous avec impatience le relooking de Benjamin pour cette nouvelle année vu que les soucis créés par les serveurs en 2003 ont eu des effets insoupçonnés sur sa pilosité *


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2004)

* Nouvel an   *

*Afin d'éviter les angoisses de newbles à leur arrivée sur certains forums un Kit de survie va aimablement leur être offert par la direction de MacG afin d'éviter les morsures d'éléments enragés  *









*afin de pouvoir naviger plus facilement sur le thread et éviter les phènomènes d'échauffements *






*un moyen de transport collectif et rapide permettant d'évacuer les lieux en cas de danger  *






*des dents de rechange en cas de perte prématurée de leurs défenses naturelles *






*En effet on a parfois constaté suite à certaines vexations des phènomènes d'édentation  *







*Une visite gratuite chez l'ophtalmo afin de rendre leur lecture de la police MacG plus efficace  *







*voire moyennant monnaie sonnate et trébuchante des cours avec l'excellent Maître Finn adepte de Wushu et qui à ses heures perdues s'adonne à la maîtrise de son corps  *






*il ne faut donc pas s'étonner de certaines réactions de sa part lorsque certaines douleurs sont ressenties suite à un excès de zèle gymnique *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2004)

pas mal pas mal


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pas mal pas mal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2004)

Au fait, Mackie je t'envoie prerima : elle veut s'expliquer avec toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : il te reste encore tes gencives ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, Mackie je t'envoie prerima : elle veut s'expliquer avec toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il pourra toujours demander à un newble de lui prêter son kit


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, Mackie je t'envoie prerima : elle veut s'expliquer avec toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas moi qui fait les news, c'est la rédaction


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi qui fait les news



...on aurait déja remarqué


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi qui fait les news, c'est la rédaction



tu me fileras le nom du photographe parce qu'il s'est légèrement planté.

Comment ? R.G. ah ok ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 j'ai rien dit


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2004)

*  Nouvelles technologie   * 

a ces suisses toujours en avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------


*  Macgé  * 

Les nouveaux serveurs arrivent ! Mais qui floodera le premiers dessus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









------------------


*  People * 

Gribouille est rester un grand enfant, il a toujours bessoin de son petit lait


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a ces suisses toujours en avance



Ouaip


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

Mackie, t'as du inverser les deux dernières images...


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, t'as du inverser les deux dernières images...



ta un probleme de cache


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

Non.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2004)

on a rien vu


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on a rien vu



Si.


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

...mais bon...


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2004)

* Scoop *  

* Pour arrondir ses fins de mois, Mackie a trouvé un boulot au marquage des routes *








 * MaoStyle *  

* Voici le CatBurger *









 * People - Exculsif *  

* Mackie a commencé à ranger sa chambre *











*  Y'en avait du bordel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * People - Exculsif *
> 
> * Mackie a commencé à ranger sa chambre *
> 
> ...



je vend tout sur ebay





 c'est plus simple


----------



## nato kino (2 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> solution de l'énigme
> 
> A vous de reconnaitre ce membre :
> ...


*

Bon alors !! C'était qui sous ce masque ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Avant que je le prenne pour avatar... *


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors !! C'était qui sous ce masque ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macki


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Macki



toi tu sort


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Macki


Ben nan !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Trop petit la taupe naine...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Macki


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  lors de la monkey pride après une overdose de bannissement


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne


J'ai bien une idée mais je trouve plus la photo...


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

Tibo, ça fait à peine un mois que tu es inscrit et t'as déja plus de 1700 messages ?!?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

Bah ma Panther court elle ne pose pas pour Muybridge


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, ça fait à peine un mois que tu es inscrit et t'as déja plus de 1700 messages ?!?



Il apprend vite


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il apprend vite



Certes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas étonnant avec le maître qu'il a


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Certes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'est jamais trop tard pour le rattrapage


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

Vi


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est jamais trop tard pour le rattrapage


 oui mais les Maîtres floodeurs n'acceptent qu'un seul et unique éleve


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bah ma Panther court elle ne pose pas pour Muybridge



il a pas encore eu le bizutage !


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

...mais les temps sont durs pour l'UltraFlood, non ?


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais les Maîtres floodeurs n'acceptent qu'un seul et unique éleve



T'étais pas né que je floodais déja


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> T'étais pas né que je floodais déja



Mais moi, je ne fais pas que ça, loin de là...

Je floode avec modération moi


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Flooder peut nuire à votre santé !


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Flooder peut nuire à votre santé !



UltraFlood, à consommer avec modération


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a pas encore eu le bizutage !











Macki  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 toi si pour la nouvelle année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah j'arrête pas taper


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi, je ne fais pas que ça, loin de là...
> 
> Je floode avec modération moi



C'est vrai qu'à force d'hésiter on ne sait pas bien si tu avances ou si tu recules


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien une idée mais je trouve plus la photo...



Je l'ai retrouvé !!


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Même que ça fait un peu peur...


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Valà l'engin !!


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

je vous avais prévenu... C'est _"humide"_ !!


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Valà l'engin !!



pfff tout le monde aura reconnu le gognol


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Vous l'avez reconnu ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pfff tout le monde aura reconnu le gognol



bah vi !! Gognol... _the *gognol* !!_


----------



## semac (3 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais les Maîtres floodeurs n'acceptent qu'un seul et unique éleve



Moi j'arrive à grapiller des miettes de son apprentissage !!


----------



## semac (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



On sait pas trop de quel côté il s'agit


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> On sait pas trop de quel côté il s'agit


D'où l'avantage de porter des lunettes... On situe de suite mieux l'action !!


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> D'où l'avantage de porter des lunettes... On situe de suite mieux l'action !!



je sais bien mais avec mon nez je peux pas !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

Tu peux toujours te faire opérer et pi si ça va pas voilà de quoi remplacer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je floode avec modération moi



avec qui çà ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

sont avariés les restes


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> sont avariés les restes



Bah Prerima t'a oublié allez tiens un bon sachet fraîcheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J' va pas l'laisser mourir de faim c'te p'tit minou


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

Chat alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

ti soucis avec ton lien ça donne ça : 0&amp;²ufÏ¦Ù


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ti soucis avec ton lien ça donne ça : 0&amp;²ufÏ¦Ù








 saleté de .wmv


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

Honte sur moi, un fichier micro$  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vais éliminer tous mes potes qui envoyent du M$


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2004)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Honte sur moi, un fichier micro$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu commences par toi


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ti soucis avec ton lien ça donne ça : 0&amp;²ufÏ¦Ù



Faut changer l' ampoule de ton projecteur.


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu commences par toi



Ok " Pomme &lt;-- "


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

bah c'est toi t'as des problèmes d'émission  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as pas hissé l'antenne comme il faut


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

*  Science  * 

exclusif : un vu satellite du © de casimir







----------------

*  Sport  * 

tout les membres du mao style passerons un contrôle anti dopage






----------------

*  AES   * 

il prépare un nouveau boitier de pc






---------------- 

*  People  * 

exclusif un membre du mao style a poil








et en plus il pu du ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------------- 

*  Annonces de service  * 

Nato, dit a tes soeurs de rentré


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *  People  *
> exclusif un membre du mao style a poil








 Mais que fait la Suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cest contraire au traité de Genève


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

*le niveau est élevé !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

Tu nous avais caché ce corps de rêve Finn


----------



## Macthieu (5 Janvier 2004)

tu appele ça un corps de rève 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Je considère le corps de mon avatars comme étant plus séduisant que celui de finn.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2004)

*  Nouveaux serveurs  

Everything is under control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 AES  

Les soirées de Popol sont toujorus un succès .. Enfin pas pour le Mao Style ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Macuseuses  

Ca y est ! Anntraxh a fini son pull et va l'annoncer sur MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Co-mateux  

C'est vrai qu'il aime la siste Luc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Bizutage  

Visiblement, Dark Templar n'a pas non plus échappé aux sanctions aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2004)

* People    * 

visiblement ça rapporte macgé, veejee ne sait plus ranger sa cour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









------------------

* Mao Sytle * 

finn a tenter de fusionner avec son chat, visiblement c'est raté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------

* Mao Sytle toujours * 

quel con ces chats !






------------------

* Mode * 

ben oui Roberto a bessoin de sous pour ça nouvel invention, il va falloir s'habiller avec ce que vous avez sous la main


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, Dark Templar n'a pas non plus échappé aux sanctions aujourd'hui


Ouah l'ot he, après on va croire que je fais des bêtises


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2004)

*EXCLUSIF*  
*Devant les supplications des frères de Nato Apple crée le Minipod*








*Karl a enfin reçu sont nouveau cube mais pour ne pas laisser la commande en attente Apple lui a proposé de se faire la main sur un Kit d'essai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









*Tout a été mis en oeuvre lors du transfert afin de protéger les sages de MacG mais certains me l'ont pas été suffisament en effet Benjamin à droite a été  atteint par un flux puissant de Warning *










*Certains membres de MacG déjà affectés par les transferts précédents avaient pris quelques précautions et étudiés des lieux où se replier *










*Finn après le stress du transfert, Benjamin qui a du coeur lui a prété un tee-shirt*











*D'ailleurs une petite explication a été trouvée sur les petits Warning répétés affichés sur les fenêtres de MacG lors du transfert Benjamin  avait oublié de sortir Coco du G5 "Warrrrrnnnning, Warrrrrnnning" *







*Global ne t'inquiète pas, lui aussi se demande pourquoi les FAQ sont en anglais*








*Le G5 de Global spécialement conçu par Apple *










*Ils ont aussi prévu un G3 de rechange *


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> <font color="red">
> *Ils ont aussi prévu un G3 de rechange *



j'ai récupérer un G3 bleu rien que pour ça !!


----------



## Macthieu (11 Janvier 2004)

vous pouvez me le donner ce beau g3


----------



## iMax (11 Janvier 2004)

Bah justement pas, on le recycle en Kägi


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

*BEURK (suite)...*  

*Après, les BMW de Webo et les mustang d'Imax, voici la DARK-MOBILe !!
Ça se vend très bien il parait, et le claxon (en option) fait fureur !!*








 *Promotion à venir...*  

*Notre ami Paul devrait bientôt changer de service...
Bonne Année Monsieur Paul !!*















 *Prochainement sur nos écrans...*  

*Un compte rendue de la futur AES Suisse...
Ses seigneuries Amok et Bengili ainsi que leur stagiaire Mackie sont déjà en route !!*









 *Nouvelles de l'Intérieur...*  

*Arico ce serait fait flasher au radar en allant porter ses bouteilles vides à la consigne. Bilan, trois cotes cassées, un âne orphelin, une vitrine descendue, et une garde à vue de 48h prononcée à l'encontre du sieur Arico pour conduite en état d'ivresse et non réglementation des limitations de vitesses en rigueur !!*









 *Télé Achat du jour...*  

*Lorna ne supportant plus les attaques "machistes" de certains de ses camarades de jeu, vient d'acquérir le tout dernier model de litterie "herself", en duvet de chapon véritable.
547  en solde, dans toutes les épiceries qui se respectent - existe aussi un modèle gonflable, fourni sans rustine.*






*SonnyLove, qui ne pensait pas à mal, s'en mort déjà les doigts !!*









 *Nouveaux forums...*  

*Les gentils administrateurs du non moins sympathique site de MacGénération seraient en train de préparer une réceptions pour tous les newbies inscrits cette semaine... Mais chut, c'est une surprise !! *









*Suite bientôt...*


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2004)

Pfff.... n'importe quoi .....


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Les gentils administrateurs du non moins sympathique site de MacGénération seraient en train de préparer une réceptions pour tous les newbies inscrits cette semaine... Mais chut, c'est une surprise !! *



Tant qu'il ne gèle pas trop, ça peut aller  mais si ça se rafraîchtit, je crains pour les admins.


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

Hihi, excellent, Nato


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

*Porté disparu...*  

*Des nouvelles de TheBig...
Grâce au tout nouveau Satelite de MacGé, nous sommes en mesure de vous donner des nouvelles du Flamand Rose. Il participerait actuellement à une reconstitution de WoodStock, mais en Floride (ben vi, lesflamants roses etc...)
On pourra admirer au passage la précision du tout nouveau matériel acquis par la direction de MacGé !!*









*Roberto &amp; Cie...*  

*Roberto ayant un peu de mal à retrouver ses secretaires, nous passons ici un appel à témoins : toute personne ayant en sa possession une ou plusieurs lolottes est priée de vérifier si le numéro de série ne comporte pas cette suite de chiffres &gt; 27384HFDH4384-DDJX23877844... Si c'était le cas, nous l'engageons vivement à contacter les administrateurs du site, ils feront suivre à l'intéressé.
En attendant, tout le monde cherche... *









*Portées disparues...*  

*Des nouvelles des tapoteuses de la Roberto &amp; Cie...
Toujours grâce au tout nouveau Satelite de MacGé, nous pouvons affirmer que les secrétaires ne sont pas trop maltraitées par leur ravisseur. Mais tout le monde se demande bien où se trouve se nouveau parc de loisirs...*









*Société...*  

*Vie à la campagne... Recrudescence de la traite des blanches !!*









*Nouvelles de l'intérieur...*  

*Après avoir juré sur la bible, et devant les hauts membres des forums, qu'il serait sage,  SonnyLove abandonne le cigare et se met à la pipe...
Déclaration de sursitaire : ça me gonfle toujours autant, mais ma femme m'engueule plus parce que je foutais des cendres sur le tapi...*









*Modérathon...*  

*Devant la recrudescence des attaques portées sur le Sieur Finn par les newbies, il sera désormais procédé à un relevé d'empreintes dentaires sur tous les nouveaux inscrits...!!*









*BEURK (suite)...*  

*Après bien des hésitations, KARL40 décide lui aussi de rentrer dans la course et de customiser la voiture que son oncle lui a cédé à Noël...
Souhaitons lui bonne chance !!*









*Nouvelles de l'intérieur...*  

*On testerait, dans le plus grand secret, un casque anti-flood...
Global 'tit cut serait le premier à en être équipé...*









*Nouvelles du monde du plus bas que bas...*  

*Dernière dépêche de l'agence Burper...
Casimir viendrait de se faire pocher les deux yeux par un macuser pointilleux sur l'orthographe...  *


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

Elle est où cette clinique Nato? Je postule.


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il ne gèle pas trop, ça peut aller  mais si ça se rafraîchtit, je crains pour les admins.



*"On est pas des pisses froid sur MacGé !!"* _CF Amok..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2004)

ça va Nato on sais que tu es excellent


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2004)

*  Nouveaux serveurs   * 

visiblement c'est pas encore ça !!








----------------

*  Mao Style  * 

depuis le temps que je vous dit que les chats nous gache la vue ... euh la vie !!






----------------

*  retour d'aes  * 

Visiblement popol était au volant !







----------------

*  Mao Style encore   * 

merde, il esquive  le coup de pied au © !






----------------

*  People ( a 2 balles)   * 

merde ! on c'était presque débarrasser de SMG


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça va Nato on sais que tu es excellent


















 Je dirais même plus il est excellentissime !!!


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

Arf, MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo, ils sont tous excellents ce soir


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça va Nato on sais que tu es excellent



Il y en aura d'autre si t'es pas trop vilain *LAPIN*... Et cette fois, je tacherai de pas t'oublier !!


----------



## tomtom (14 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *  retour d'aes  *
> 
> Visiblement popol était au volant !



oui mais bon, c'est peut-être parce que je me suis encore mêlé d'indiquer le chemin


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *   <font color="red"> retour d'aes
> 
> Visiblement popol était au volant !
> 
> ...


*

C'est la faute à l'autofocus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il y en aura d'autre si t'es pas trop vilain *LAPIN*... Et cette fois, je tacherai de pas t'oublier !!


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Porté disparu...*
> 
> *Des nouvelles de TheBig...
> Grâce au tout nouveau Satelite de MacGé, nous sommes en mesure de vous donner des nouvelles du Flamand Rose. Il participerait actuellement à une reconstitution de WoodStock, mais en Floride (ben vi, lesflamants roses etc...)
> On pourra admirer au passage la précision du tout nouveau matériel acquis par la direction de MacGé !!*



Nato, tu devrais passer un coup de bombe dépoussiérante sur les diapos avant de les scanner, ça éviterait des illusions et des désillusions à certain(e)s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS. On me dit que c'était fait avec un appareil numérique : c'est vraiment pire que ce que je croyais, les problèmes de poussière sur les capteurs des APN.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PPS Chapeau, nato pour la cohérence de l'oeuvre


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2004)

* Recyclage... * 

*En attendant le retour de son mari parti faire le Jaques en Floride, madame Lebowsky en a profité pour faire un peu de ménage...
Les copines du Dude se sont réfugiées dans le jardin du voisin, redoutant une attaque nocturne de tondeuse...*









* Courrier du coeur... * 

*Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on dit, KARL40, il aime bien les poulets, c'est le grillage qu'il aime pas !!*









* Enigme... * 

*Vous vous demandiez tous pourquoi mackie insistait tant pour partir au Japon ? Bah valà... C'est pour ça... Parait que c'est aphrodisiaque...*









* Nouveaux forums... * 

*La MGZ n'y échappe pas non plus... Nouveaux forums, nouveaux codes !!
Attention donc, les points seront dorénavant attribués en fin de partie et non plus au fur et à mesure comme c'était le cas avant...*









* BEURK (suite encore)... * 

*les gamers de la MGZ se sentant un peu exclus par les débats BMW vs Nouvelle Mégane, ils projetteraient de faire une descente en bonne et due forme sur le bar pour se faire entendre et "que ça suffit bien ces caisses de tapettes, nous on veut du costaud" !!*









* Portée disparue... * 

*Ben vi... Oukelé bardidur ? Vous vous posiez tous la question de ce silence prolongé... 
Elle cherche encore le bouton de reset pour booter son mac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









* Nouvelles du monde... * 

*Les AES s'exportent bien.
Nos amis Germains s'y collent aussi (toujours bien organisés ces teutons) !!*









* Mao Style... * 

*Et dire qu'on y a tous cru...!!
C'était trop beau !! Même Arico va s'y mettre...*









* Vie sur le forum... * 

*Mais qui donc se cache sous cette grosse baudruche de casimir ?
bah valà... !! C'est ça !!
Ah, vous aussi vous trouvez que ça ressemble aussi à une taupe naine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pas de bras, pas de chocolats !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









* Petites annonces... * 

*Vend Opel Kadet, certifiée Polonaise, très bon état, 267 000 km, peinture d'origine - contacter Tibomong4...*









* faits divers et d'hiver... * 

*Si on peut même plus se fier aux matériel maintenant...
Le plus Illustre de nos modérateur vient d'en faire les frais.
Souhaitons lui un bon rétablissement...*









* Chiens écrasés... * 

*Tragique accident au sortir du bar...
Un chauffard a fauché la Grib alors qu'elle lançait une dernière bordée d'injures à un newbie garé sur le trottoir...
Une autopsie est en cours...*


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Enigme... *
> 
> *Vous vous demandiez tous pourquoi mackie insistait tant pour partir au Japon ? Bah valà... C'est pour ça... Parait que c'est aphrodisiaque...*



c'est pas du japonais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2004)

* Vengeaaaaaaance !!! 

Fallait pas virer OGdo ! On t'l'avait dit freujeu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maintenant la drogue et tout çà ... PLANQUE TOI !!!







Récré A2 

Qui qu'a voulu jouer mettre son doigt dans les nouveaux serveurs ? Hein ... ? Allez Dark, avoue ! Ca se voit qu'c'est toi !!






Mao contre-attaque 

Méfiez vous des infos données sur le Mao Style par Mackie : ce sont d'adorables chatons au meilleur Pedigree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 élevés par maman frj







 Tooooombeuuuu la neigeeeuuu  

Il a pas mal neigé ces temps-ci.
Certains en ont profité pour faire un bonhomme de neige, suite à un concours lancé par macG.

Voyons celui de Gribouille. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*


----------



## gribouille (15 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Chiens écrasés... *
> 
> *Tragique accident au sortir du bar...
> Un chauffard a fauché la Grib alors qu'elle lançait une dernière bordée d'injures à un newbie garé sur le trottoir...
> Une autopsie est en cours...*



mais.... j'ai rien bouffé qui ressemble au contenus ci présent..... C'EST TRUQUÉ


----------



## gribouille (15 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tooooombeuuuu la neigeeeuuu
> 
> Il a pas mal neigé ces temps-ci.
> Certains en ont profité pour faire un bonhomme de neige, suite à un concours lancé par macG.
> ...



_Dis moi,
c'est vrai que tu me trompes depuis six mois,
avec mon meilleur Mackie, 
dis moi,
Je parie que tu as bien rit de moi.....

ça mon vieux, tu vas,
ça mon vieux, tu vas,
ça mon vieux, tu vas me le payer,
La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid,
et tu vas te glacer tes doigts,
en constatant que mon appetit, 
est loin d'être petit-petit,

.... _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2004)

Ca sent le gribouillage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tous aux abris !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( _surtout moi, Bébert s'est fait passé la biiip au cirage la dernière fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Nato tu sniffes QUOI pour débloquer aussi fort et aussi BON ???*



Du Sunmachine ?


----------



## KARL40 (15 Janvier 2004)

C'est tellement extra, que t'as gagné une autre partie !
Shoot again please !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement extra, que t'as gagné une autre partie !
> Shoot again please !



Bah si y faut tirer sur le Karl40 pour que çà plaise .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ALors objectif : google &gt;&gt;&gt; karl .. on va voir ce qu'il en ressort ..


----------



## KARL40 (15 Janvier 2004)

Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé là


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement extra, que t'as gagné une autre partie !
> Shoot again please !


















 Hier pour femer la porte à une journée de M......,  c'était le plus bon moment de la soirée.

Et aujourd'hui comme dit si bien KARL40, et ben .....

Shoot again please !!!






 Je voudrais rire encore et rire pour vivre et vivre pour rire !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Télé Achat du jour...*
> 
> *Lorna ne supportant plus les attaques "machistes" de certains de ses camarades de jeu, vient d'acquérir le tout dernier model de litterie "herself", en duvet de chapon véritable.
> 547  en solde, dans toutes les épiceries qui se respectent - existe aussi un modèle gonflable, fourni sans rustine.*
> ...























*Aaaaaaaaaah, ça fait du bien de rire !!!!!*





PS : par contre pour le garnissage je prends seulement du synthétique : j'ai mes principes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

*L'enquête sur la disparition du Staff des tapoteuses *  

*L'enquête progresse à grands pas au dire de l'enquêteur principal :
Monsieur Roberto Vendez ...
en exclusivité voici une photo INÉDITE, de lui et son acolyte dénommé Tomtom !* 







 *Une mystérieuse photo ...*  
*il semblerait que ce soit un cliché d'une des tapoteuses kidnappées ...*


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

*  Dinosaures   * 

casimir gare a ton ©






---------------

*  Culture   * 

a la Suisse, quel beau pays !






---------------

*  Perdu de vu   * 

Prerima joue toujours au chat et a la souris avec finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









---------------

*  People * 

exclusif, Amok au reveil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









---------------

*  Fils de ... * 

gribouille nous présente son rejetons, newbie gare a vous il mort !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *  People *
> 
> exclusif, Amok au reveil











 réveillez pas la bête !!!! 


Amok, une p'tite séance épilation ... ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2004)

Message effacé par TibomonG4


----------



## Macthieu (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *  Culture   *
> 
> a la Suisse, quel beau pays !



Est ce que la Suisse admet facilement des immigrants??
En voyant cette photo je pourrais aporter mon expertise


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> But i'm MacG
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 euh c'est censé être drôle ???


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh c'est censé être drôle ???












 Tu lui as fait peur !!!!!











  Il a tout éffacé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui as fait peur !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis-donc oui !!! je savais pas que j'étais si impressionnante !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Message effacé par TibomonG4



C'est ca d'esayer de poster au Bar


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2004)

Il a changé d'avis car il pense que personne n'a le monopole de l'humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Nato Kino a dit:
			
		

> * Petites annonces... *
> 
> *Vend Opel Kadet, certifiée Polonaise, très bon état, 267 000 km, peinture d'origine - contacter Tibomong4...*





But i'm MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ne vous demandez plus pour Nato clignote c'est depuis qu'il s'adonne à des pratiques douteuses pour booster ses neurones mais l'effet est magique










toutefois l'expérience à des effets secondaires :















Attention


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca d'esayer de poster au Bar



Je suppose que tu mesures l'aspect savoureux de la situation Global


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que tu mesures l'aspect savoureux de la situation Global


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que tu mesures l'aspect savoureux de la situation Global



Tant qu'il y a de la mousse au dessus, il est pas difficile, LUI !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il y a de la mousse au dessus, il est pas difficile, LUI !!



Na, na, na il a ses préférences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne soit pas médisant


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2004)

*Des nouvelles fraîches du jour !! *  



*************************************************************

* Nouvelles de l'intérieur... * 

*À partir d'aujourd'hui, les modérateurs seront armés...
On vous aura prévenu : FAISEZ plus les cons !!*


















*************************************************************

* Nouvelles de là-bas dit... * 

*Aux dires des Amériquains, rien ne vaut leurs saumons "sauvages", 100% bio, et pas un poil transgénic...*


















*************************************************************

* Nouvelles de l'intérieur 2... * 

*Les modérateurs de la MGZ n'y échappent pas non plus, eux aussi seront armés, mais devant les difficultées de négociation rencontrées face à leurs posteurs, ils ont opté pour un armement lourd, plus adapté semble t-il, enfin, ce sont eux qui le disent ...*


















*************************************************************

* C'est pas une nouvelle... * 

*La taupe naine est fin prête pour son évacuation vers le Japon...
On attend le feu vert de la compagnie de charter qui doit le prendre en charge...*















*************************************************************

* Communion des sens... * 

*Dark Templar aurait déclaré, après avoir subit les outrages en rigueur au bar que tout newbie se voit offrir par la B.A.G. (Bengilli - Amok - Gribouille) pour son bizutage : même pas mal d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!
Il est très fort ce D.T. !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*








*************************************************************

* SCOOP !! * 

*Finn Atlas poursuivant un Troll en tenue de camouflage...
Faut pas lui bouffer ses croquettes au Finn, ça le met colère !!*
























*************************************************************

* Sciences... * 

*La greffe a bien prise !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Soit pas triste Ficelle, Gainsbourg aurait pas rêvé mieux... *


















*************************************************************

* Mode... * 

*Nouvelles tendances !! C'est coloré, c'est jeune, c'est discert, on adore !!
Mais "pas assez extensible" aurait déclaré Amok après avoir été victime d'une subite excitation en regardant Bengilli lui faire les yeux doux...*


















*************************************************************

* Nos amis les bêtes... * 

*Rien ne va plus au Mao Style !!
Le loup est entré dans la bergerie... La chèvre quand à elle, ben elle boude !!*


















*************************************************************

* Géo-politique... * 

*Même pas foutu de bien placer le méridien de greenwich !!
Où va le monde, je vous le demande...*


















*************************************************************

* Commerce intérieur... * 

*la cuvée 2004 des "petits gribouillons" s'annonce prometteuse...
La Grib est en effet assez confiante : de mémoire de newbies, on a jamais vu ça, préparez vos sphincters qu'il aurait hurler avant d'enrouler notre reporter de chaterton !!*





















*************************************************************

* Nouvelle campagne de pub pour Apple... * 

*En effet, pour inciter les utilisateurs de PC à investir dans un computer pommé, la firme de Cupertino offrirait à tout switcheur un cadeau de bienvenue...
Le slogan : croquez la pomme, elle le vous rendra !!
Ça pourrait aussi expliquer certaines lenteurs dans les livraisons des derniers modèles*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

*Et ben il est en forme le Nato !!!*


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais pas qu'elle._
> 
> ......................................................................[/b]



Non, pas qu'elle !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *************************************************************
> 
> * Nouvelles de l'intérieur 2... *
> 
> *Les modérateurs de la MGZ n'y échappent pas non plus, eux aussi seront armés, mais devant les difficultées de négociation rencontrées face à leurs posteurs, ils ont opté pour un armement lourd, plus adapté semble t-il, enfin, ce sont eux qui le disent ...*



Je pleure de rire


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> Je pleure de rire








pour éponger...


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

*   Exclusif *

une photo de Barbarella et du dénommé The Big Lebowsky en vacances en Californie


----------



## Mackie-Chan (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] *   Exclusif *
> 
> une photo de Barbarella et du dénommé The Big Lebowsky en vacances en Californie



en effet diraer bien que sa © et toute mini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cest un heunnuke


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] *   Exclusif *
> 
> une photo de Barbarella et du dénommé The Big Lebowsky en vacances en Californie




































Joli !!!


----------



## Mackie-Chan (17 Janvier 2004)

et c'est lorna qui végette dans le pannier ?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

une autre photo de notre couple en Floride


----------



## Mackie-Chan (17 Janvier 2004)

ah ba elle trempe dan un vase la lorna meintenant


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

*   Scoop *

Nato Kino se reconvertit dans le charlatanisme (et le mauvais gout)


----------



## Mackie-Chan (17 Janvier 2004)

il vas finir par se poser ses couilles en pendentifes


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

* Erreur Médicale   *

Finn est déçu, le chrirugien était bourré, la greffe a raté...


----------



## Mackie-Chan (17 Janvier 2004)

il a piqué la bitte de macinside


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

Mackie-Chan a dit:
			
		

> il vas finir par se poser ses couilles en pendentifes



Bonne idée ça, un jeu de *tac-tac* !!


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée ça, un jeu de *tac-tac* !!



et a la fin  *Zip* !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *************************************************************
> 
> * Nouvelles de l'intérieur 2... *
> 
> *Les modérateurs de la MGZ n'y échappent pas non plus, eux aussi seront armés, mais devant les difficultées de négociation rencontrées face à leurs posteurs, ils ont opté pour un armement lourd, plus adapté semble t-il, enfin, ce sont eux qui le disent ...*



ils sont tous petit a la MGZ


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et a la fin  *Zip* !


Nan, à la fin : *dans ton © la taupe naine* !!


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nan, à la fin : *dans ton © la taupe naine* !!



impossible :  *c'est plein*


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible :  *c'est plein*



Ça oui, faut bien que ta tête se vide quelque part !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils sont tous petit a la MGZ




Comme si tu pouvais la ramener sur ce sujet


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils sont tous petit a la MGZ



Tu te trompes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis plus grand que toi


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Il a pas peur de dire des ânneries lui !


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas peur de dire des ânneries lui !



j'ai peur de rien


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Pourquoi, tu as un petit ventre rebondi maintenant ??


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas peur de dire des ânneries lui !



Je ne dis pas des ânneries comme toi et je n'ai peur de rien


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Si !

La preuve !


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si !
> 
> La preuve !



où est la preuve??


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Ben là (fig 1).


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

donc la preuve c'est toi??


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Mais non...
Regarde bien ici (fig 2), c'est quand même parlant, non ?

Tu aimes bien parler avec moi hein ?


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

je n'aime pas du tout parler avec toi.

Mais personne ne dis que je dis des ânneries. Personne ne le dis sinon...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Moi c'est pareil j'aime pas la pizza, pourtant j'en bouffe tout le temps...


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

je crois que c'est ton meilleur post à ce jour


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Allons plus loin, c'est mon meilleur post de tous les temps !!!

Appelle les autres !!!


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

non toi appelle les


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Non quand c'est moi ils répondent jamais.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Mais personne ne dis que je dis des ânneries. Personne ne le dis sinon...



sisi


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Janvier 2004)

Ah !

Je suis pas le seul, à trouver !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2004)

*  Nettoyage de printemps  *

_Notre grand reporter Feu Reu Jeu nous fait part d'une nouvelle passée inaperçu ce matin_ 

En effet, de bon matin notre équipe de reporters félins et malins s'est aperçu que Macinside et Black Beru (à gauche sur l'image) s'était attelés à désinfecter, corriger et "ramoner" les nioubies qui auraient osés s'approcher du grand cirque des AES en voulant resquiller (ils s'étaient procurés de l'humour pas drôle, non certifié bar MacG.. c'est la goutte qui fait déborder la guiness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Ainsi donc, Mackie et Beru auraient effectué des opérations de grand nettoyage notamment sur Macthieu .. la suite des images (retournage d'anus par Gribouille en bleu à droite ne seront pas montrés ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






****************

*  I'm too sexyyy for my giiiiiirl, too sexy for my loooooove  *

Plus que 2 mois et quelques pour Mackie : visiblement Mackie est chaud bouillant pour les soirées Karaoké-dance-dance-évolutions. Ca explique pourquoi il se serait débarassé de ses schtroumps à Noel pour s'offrir un tapis Star Academy... ainsi qu'une jolie tenue.

N'empêche : il est prêt !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Banzaïïïïïïïïïïïï !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ 






****************

 [/b]  Pas d'politique ! Ouiii, mais bon là ... *

Exclusif ! La Suisse aurait joué un rôle auprès des forces armées américaines dans la capture de Saddam : en effet, les images le prouvent, c'est WebOlivier qui les aurait mis sur la voie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









****************

 MaoStyle 4 eveeeeeer 





Et ouaiiiis ! On s'les gèle quand même !! Allez on va tous squatter chez freujeu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









****************

  chatte roum (Mackiethebot &gt;&gt;&gt; ortograf on 

N'a beau dire : le toubarvert, y a pas grand monde le soir, mais faut dire aussi qu'y en a qui prennent de la place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ah .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. les joies de l'iSight ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2004)

_un spécial Mao style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ 

* pssst Mackie, ...  * 

Suite aux nombreuses provocations de Casimir sur le Mao style, la réponse de ceux-ci ne s'est pas faite attendre ....






*  Anti-Mao strikes back * 

Non Mackie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arrete de faire croire que les chats c'est des gros tas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas du journalisme sérieux çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .. pffff et pis t'as vu les images ? Si tu sais pas te servir de photoshop, c'est pas la peine .. Surtout pour faire ddes trucs d'un gout douteux 







*   Chatte room ze retour *

AYé ! Un nouveau pack de smileys pour iChat AV est arrivé ! Dites bonjour aux smileys Maoooostyle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_envoyez la pub, le reste arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2004)

Mao Style a eu chaud 

Frj a eu un petit accident. rassurez-vous, comme il dit : "c'est juste deux petites ailes froissées !"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2004)

*  forum "rendez-vous" 

Suite aux divers changements et à la création d'un forum dédiés aux AES et autres "rencontres" fallacieuses, Paul Foguenne, nouvellement promu modérateur de ces lieux a effectué sa première tâche en tant que tel : désormais, un panneau sera placé à l'entrée de chaque sujet "AES belge" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*





Pour les AES suisses ou lyonnaise, il cherche encore, mais selon des  _sources_ sures, il s'orienterait vers un logo "Volvic" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* Administration des forums MacG * 

Le code ubb ayant récemment posé des problèmes, les serveurs nouvellement mis en place ont permis sous la responsabilité de Veejee, cl97, benjamin et ... ..   Non ! Dark ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maintenant tu rentres !! C'est pas un sujet pour toi çà !!! Non non et non ! On joue pas à "je suis admin" ici ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et enlève moi ce maquillage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as l'air fin avec ces peintures de guerre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore allé trainer dans la MGZ çà .. Et finira saoul dans les forums techniques....  






*  Je disais donc .. administration ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des .. rhaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  

Merde Mackie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non toi non plus c'est pas la peine ! le rouge ca te va pas d'te façon et .. hein .. quoi ? ....
Ah d'accord t'espionnait lorna dans les chiottes .. ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  jeromemac 1 / Microsoft 0  

Ah ! une annonce officielle me dit-on vient de tomber ....




*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]    Mao Style a eu chaud
> 
> Frj a eu un petit accident. rassurez-vous, comme il dit : "c'est juste deux petites ailes froissées !"













*mdr*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2004)

*  Qui qui c'est qui fait du 2 roue ici ? heiiiiiiin ?  * 

Alors iMAx ? Ce scooter ? y marche-t-y ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*  Choisir ...  *

Alors beru ? T'es décidé pour les études ? Non pas vraiment ? C's'comprend t'sais ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*  30 millions d'ennemis j'vais m'faire ...  *

ALors Macogdo ? On sait s'rendre utile enfin ? Fais voir c'que t'as trouvé dans le bureau de Nexka .. llez donne .. bon chien ... tiens Lorna.. un cadeau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (T'as vu la marque ? C'est du Amok Industrie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






*  Chiennes de garde  *

C'est qui qui disait du mal des filles au bar ? Médisants


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2004)

*  info people exclusif  *

 : les toubettes suppositoire girls sont passées au bar hier soir ! Des photos signées .. Euh .. non en fait personne n'a voulu les signer.. on les a trouvé oui .. oui c'est çà .. par terre ... on les connait pas d'te façon ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Un suppow et pis au lit les filles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*  Etudiant un jour, étudiant toujours  *

On entend souvent dire : " _ouais LucG, ca fait longtemps les études ..."_ mais faut dire aussi, il y est resté un paquet de temps à Blaise Pascal quand même !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*   Danton ou Robespierre ?  *

C'est vrai quand même que Casimir a une tête de © !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2004)

*D'un continent à l'autre*  

Enfin ! Des nouvelles de Thebig : il aurait tenté une nouvelle expérience lors d'un colloque : le saut à l'élastique...
Maintenant .. Il a peur de rentrer au bar .. trop la honte ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 *Yahoo actualités*  

Mackie reprend ses études 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* scatomanie  *

Ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... l'urinoir ... un endroit peu fréquenté, pourtant Gribouille s'était donné du mal ... moi ca m'a épuisé d'y passer la serpillère toutes lessemaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pourtant j'avais résolu le problème du Papier toilettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Allez banzaï !!!


@ bientôt


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  Qui qui c'est qui fait du 2 roue ici ? heiiiiiiin ?  *
> 
> Alors iMAx ? Ce scooter ? y marche-t-y ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  30 millions d'ennemis j'vais m'faire ...  *
> 
> ALors Macogdo ? On sait s'rendre utile enfin ? Fais voir c'que t'as trouvé dans le bureau de Nexka .. llez donne .. bon chien ... tiens Lorna.. un cadeau
> 
> ...




Bah bravo Lorna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tu voulais  que je te le préte, t'avais qu'a demander!! Au lieu d'envoyer ton toutou


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2004)

*  Idée cadeau 
Bientôt la saint valentin... *


----------



## Macthieu (21 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  Nettoyage de printemps  *
> 
> _Notre grand reporter Feu Reu Jeu nous fait part d'une nouvelle passée inaperçu ce matin_
> 
> ...











Je viens tout juste de voir que je fais de la calvitie


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  Etudiant un jour, étudiant toujours  *
> 
> On entend souvent dire : " _ouais LucG, ca fait longtemps les études ..."_ mais faut dire aussi, il y est resté un paquet de temps à Blaise Pascal quand même !!!



Tu crois que je peux mettre la photo sur mes papiers d'identité, j'aurais enfin l'air sérieux et avec ces dents, pour rayer le parquet, ça doit être le pied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'essaierai bien de faire le sosie mais je n'ai toujours pas de cravate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. C'est pas à Blaise que j'ai un diplôme de vieil étudiant : je n'y ai passé qu'un an et j'étais encore bien plus gamin que Finn aujourd'hui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est à la fac de Perpignan que j'ai eu mon diplôme de très vieux croûton collant aux murs.


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2004)

*  Exclusif ! - Test 300D par Mackie  
Aujourd'hui Mackie apprend à utliser le retardateur de son EOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2004)

* Avis aux newbies  
Gribouille bosse à la fourrière, vous avez intérêt à bien vous parquer... Sinon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *  Exclusif ! - Test 300D par Mackie
> Aujourd'hui Mackie apprend à utliser le retardateur de son EOS
> 
> 
> ...



ça me sert a rien


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2004)

Merci ca fait toujours aussi de bien


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le code ubb ayant récemment posé des problèmes, les serveurs nouvellement mis en place ont permis sous la responsabilité de Veejee, cl97, benjamin et ... ..   Non ! Dark !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est con l'image s'affiche pas chez moi


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2004)

* Édition spécial Mao Style !!   * 


*  Medecine  * 

tien Finn est passé par la ! 






-------------

*  Cuisine   * 

il est presque a point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-------------

*  People  * 

comment il s'en bat les couilles de Macgé Finn






-------------

*  People  * 

Frj, la bud light c'est pas de la biere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-------------

*  Sadisme  * 

Niak Niak Niak






-------------

*  Gueule de bois  * 

Finn arrete de boire


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *VIE RELIGIEUSE*
> 
> 
> à Roberto Vendez le titre honorifique de _"Grand Ambassadeur Permanent et Missionnaire Bienveillant de la Sainte Mère l'Église" détaché auprès du Réseau Internet pour "l'Edification et l'Évangélisation des Foules par n'Importe Quel Moyen."_
> ...



















Dis, les chevilles pas trop enflées ????


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça va.
> *D' t' façons, je touche pas le sol !*








 Ah !!! bon , mince le sol est brûlant ???
Ben pas ici !!!  l'est gelé .....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2004)

*  in Bed with Macinside  

Exclusif ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le lit de Macinside !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on comprend mieux son gout pour les mangas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et aussi pourquoi il se couche si tô^t .. pressé de retrouver son lit afin de ... hum hum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. enfin les mouchoirs en haut à droite parlent d'eux-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )






*******


 Business  

La boutique NKK lance un nouveau prototype : l'oppossum version suppositoire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour des effets surprenants !! 






*********

 Les jeux du bar MacG  

Suite aux débordements habituels sur MacG, la direction des administrateurs dévoile son nouveau projet pour contrer les problèmes : le bannissement russe : c'est simple : Mackie utilise son bouton pour bannir : soit il est vide  et rien ne se passe, soit il est chargé .. Et boum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un modèle inspiré d'un gadget chinois visiblement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









********


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2004)

*  Accueil  

Hum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand on dit "faire pipi sur les nioubies", c'est au sens figuré, voyons ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










******

 Barbarella-Aricosec Games Corporation  

Et voilà le prochain jeu au bar MacG : fini le burger quizz, oublié les jeux de pyramide : voici le jeu des petits chevaux version Mackie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin une bonne idée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2004)

*  La yatta style  

C'est officiel : le Mao style c'est dépassé, maintenant la mode est au yatta style ! Tout le monde s'y met ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 la preuve, même Alèm a fait péter le slip ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*****




 Yatta style, on va en bouffer !  

Même les nioubies, devant la prestance des membres (hum) de macG, s'y mettent aussi ! ouh les copiteurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










****** 

 Epiphanie  

Bon Anntraxh, c'est bon, on le sait que tu aseu la fève ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 salsifi maintenant ... faudrait songer à lui donner autre chose .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









********

 Psychanalyse  

Et oui .... une enfance douloureuse pour MAckie ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









********

 "Coming soon in Japan" bah magne toi alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

Ah il est content il n'en peut plus le Mackie ! Il a voulu fete son départ au Japon en faisant un mechoui, alors du coup .. bah il s'est tapé du mouton .. enfin .. un mouton ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Encore Bravo Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dis moi tu as un nouvel écran ?


----------



## frj (5 Février 2004)

*Des nouvelles du front *

feureujeu a enfin trouvé de quoi éviter qu'on abîme encore son tank...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  La yatta style
> 
> C'est officiel : le Mao style c'est dépassé, maintenant la mode est au yatta style ! Tout le monde s'y met !
> 
> ...


*

finalement, je vais peut-être aller chez le coiffeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

il serais temps oui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Encore Bravo Finn




j'ai oublié : il faut remercier frj, c'est lui le photographe de la plupart des photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi tu as un nouvel écran ?




Un nouvel écran ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bah non ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai du rater un truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi tu as un nouvel écran ?



Non j'ai juste pris une nouvelle résolution


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2004)

*  technologie  * 

maintenant vous savez faire un cable ethernet croisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------

*  People * 

attention 'ricosec il flood







------------

* Come back * 

faite gaffe, SMG est de retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















------------


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *  technologie  *
> 
> maintenant vous savez faire un cable ethernet croisé
> 
> ...



Si tout pouvait être éxpliqué aussi clairement


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  in Bed with Macinside
> 
> Exclusif !
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Normal il faut bien changer les draps de temps en temps


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

là je crois que c'est plutôt Elisa qui à cherché à jauger l'entre jambe de Jean-Luc/Thebig.... elle à attrapé un strabisme irrémédiable il semblerais


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

lol


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2004)

*  Médecine  * 

il faut boire un verre de vin par jour






-------------

*  People  * 

Mais elle vous emmerde Barbarella






-------------


----------



## gribouille (7 Février 2004)

*le père noel est un vide ordures*  

*Alèm, voyons Alèm, enfiiinnnn, noël c'est finis, faut que tu rentres chez toi maintenant*


----------



## gribouille (7 Février 2004)

*Effets spéciaux*  

*MacG ouvre son bureau de marketing d'image. Un travail de relooking de son équipe pour les prochains salons est en cours. L'équipe dédiée à cette tâche, s'attaque au problème le plus ardu de l'un des administrateurs. Le choix du produit de réimplantation à été fait *


----------



## gribouille (7 Février 2004)

*B.A.*  

*Alèm ets allé chez son coiffeur ces derniers jours. Sa générosité inégualée est allée à offrir le produit de la coupe  pour aider des chevaux malades traités par chimiothérapie*


----------



## gribouille (7 Février 2004)

*  Peurs ancestrales WOW  

Une panique phénoménale à fait trembler MacG hier. Ressemblant plus a un phénomène d'hystérie collective propre aux sections réservées aux femmes des asiles psychiatriques, tout le monde à cru voir un gribouille passer dans les sous sols.
Alertes et réunions de crise on parlés de Fin du Monde digne du passage de l'an mille et de l'an deux mille, de cataclysmes, de cauchemars, que si l'on continue à laisser faire les forums finirais par tourner au scénario genre le film "28 jours plus tards", certains on même vus des nuées d'annimaux terrifiants que même toutes les légendes nordiques n'arrivent à répertorier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Les admins et les modérateurs cherchent actuellement à contacter Buffy pour les sortir de là.


Un témoin à fait un portrait de la bête certifiant que c'est bien gribouille qu'il à vus passer.




*


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

* Toutefois Amok avec l'habileté qu'on lui connaît a réussi à négocier avec le Gribouille et lui a trouvé une punition à sa mesure : s'occuper du barbecue pour la prochaine AES à Lyon *


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

* Pourtant une rumeur inquiétante continue à circuler il semblerait qu'il ait réussi à se reproduire lors de sa fugue  *  






[/QUOTE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

* La propagation est exploit du Gribouille a d'ailleurs eu un impact immédiat sur certains nioubles   *  







[/QUOTE]

 * Le fétichiste Mackie, impressionné, a d'ailleurs commencé une collection de figurines éditées par Amok en hommage au Gribouille *


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

<font color="black">  *  Une fontaine de fertilité neuronale a même été construite dans la nuit : une eau houblonnée fortement hilarante en coule afin de permettre les ablutions voire les bains de siège. 
D'autre part il jaillit des naseaux un gaz de type hilarant lui aussi dont l'effet est parfois inattendu.
Sur cette image on voit Dark Templar repartir avec le précieux liquide   *  </font> 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

<font color="black">  * Une hystérie gribouillesque s'est même emparée de certaines habituée de MacG ayant abusé de l'eau de cette fontaine. 
Dés lors elles revendiquent le fait que le Gribouille serait leur animal de compagnie, leur puppet comme dit Lorna photographiée ci-dessous   *  </font> 






 * Même TheBig s'y est mis. On le voit avec son Grib' customisé   *  






 * D'autres se font peindre le corps et se promènent en string dans l'espoir vain de se faire remarquer   *


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

* Pourtant le Gribouille n'a qu'une seule égérie, il s'agit d'Odile De Ray avec laquelle il est ici photographié dans leur intimité (où l'on apprend leur rapport sado-maso et qu'en plus Odile louche) *


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

* Même Benjamin tente de reproduire les figures de style du Grib' *  






[/QUOTE]

 * Quant à Alèm après être passé chez le coiffeur, il a choisi de renouveler sa garde-robe en optant pour une tenue des plus saillante avec la tête du Grib' placée à un endroit stratégique. On lui souhaite un franc succès *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> * Même Benjamin tente de reproduire les figures de style du Grib' *


 

[/QUOTE]

Copieur


----------



## iMax (8 Février 2004)

*  Retour de l'AES Belge 2.0 - Dernières photos exclusives  
Le retour s'est bien passé. Merci à Sylvia qui a fait le "bob"*

















 edit de lien


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2004)

*  ComeBack * 

SMG est de retour et il y est pas content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-------------



*  Avis de recherche  * 

Lorna ta oublier un truc






-------------



*  Modération   * 

faite gaffe a votre © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est armé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-------------



*  Technologie   * 

toi aussi emmene finn avec toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-------------


----------



## Luc G (11 Février 2004)

Mackie, on peut s'en servir pour le faire cuire à la broche ou il faut une option en plus ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2004)

*  Fait divers  * 

il la prise dans son © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









--------------

*  People  * 

ça expliquerai pourquoi elle est plus la ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









--------------

*  People encore  * 

tien le cousin a casimir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

Et une nouvelle fournée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*  Religion 

LE prochain film de Mel Gibson déchaine déjà les passions  (surtout celle du Christ et de quelques pieux .. sont exclus les vampires bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). L'histoire, selon els experts, ne serait pas "fidèle". A ce mot, plusieurs membres de MacG ont réagie. La popol productions serait d'ailleurs passée à la contre-attaque : Jesus-Christ verrait le jour sous une nouvelle forme sur MacG. Les costumes sont réalisés par Anntraxh, un gage de  qualité.







 Religion 2 : le retour  

une dépeche AMP (Agence macG Presse) vient de tomber : Mackie vient à l'instant de mettre en ligne sur eBay des figurines du film "Jesus" :











 AES suisse  

Il ne tient plus en place Veejee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Laissez le sortir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Des rumeurs disent que pour cette AES ca va être "jardin d'enfants". Alors Veejee ? 
Toujours aussi impatient ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Commerce équitable  

Qu'est-ce qu'il ferait pas pour partir au Japon ce macinside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mouais .. enfin là .... On dépasse la charte juridique d'eBay mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !






 Tourisme  

Enfin, finissons sur un message personnel pour MAckie : tu sais, 

même au Japon

pour coucher

il faudra que tu payes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

Aux dernières nouvelles, Mackie continue de préparer son voyage


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles, Mackie continue de préparer son voyage


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles, Mackie continue de préparer son voyage



heureusement que maintenant j'ai un ipod


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Stress 
Mackie, faut pas avoir peur comme ça avant de prendre l'avion


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

METEO 

C'est bientôt le printemps


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Stress
> Mackie, faut pas avoir peur comme ça avant de prendre l'avion



mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai pas peur de l'avion


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> METEO
> 
> C'est bientôt le printemps



Tant mieux, le ski c'est plus ce que c'etait


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

MàJ  
Affin dévitez les fotes trot courrrantent utillisait un corecteure d'ortograf
La verression franssaise cera dysponible prauchainemend


----------



## iMax (11 Mars 2004)

C'est trop bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2004)

Tu crois qu'il sera prêt avant le départ de Mackie ce correcteur


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2004)

Mackie revient, et il est pas content !


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2004)

à l'instar de MacGé, mackie exprime sa solidarité avec les victimes du 11 mars :


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

EXCLUSIF    
La premiére photo du voyage de Mackie


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

* People   * 

même casimir c'est fait Loana !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2004)

Normal, c'est le printemps, même pour les baudruches en latex.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est le printemps, même pour les baudruches en latex.



En silicone, nato ! En silicone.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est le printemps, même pour les baudruches en latex.



ça fait 31 ans que c'est le printemps


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2004)

*AES Suisses*  

revenez ! vous avez pas tout bu et Webo a du mal a finir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-----------

 *AES Suisses-suisses*  

bon, certains on eu du mal a rentré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-----------

 *AES clemont*  

bon finn s'entraine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-----------

 *AES clemont*  

mais bon, il a honte


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2004)

*  People  * 

mais non, macgé ça rapporte rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-------------

*  People (encore)  * 

rappel, l'admin a tout pouvoir






-------------

*  Macgé  * 

mais c'est simple a géré les serveurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-------------

*  Mao Style  * 

non rien, juste pour montré un chat avec une tête de con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-------------


----------



## iMax (1 Avril 2004)

Hahahaha, trop bon, excellent


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2004)

*  AES Suisse   * 

il y avait du monde au retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










---------

*  People   * 

nous avons retrouver barbarrela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










---------

*  Informatique * 

la nouvelle version de norton est dispos


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *  Macgé  *
> 
> mais c'est simple a géré les serveurs
> 
> ...




*  Mac+  * 

sont pas terrible leurs serveur


----------



## iMax (1 Avril 2004)

* SAES à ski nautique - Première image** 

Ça promet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De gauche à droite: Mitch qui fait l'imbécile et qui va se planter dans la seconde qui suit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, WebOlivier, au style irréprochable, et enfin Paul et Cyril qui assurent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## iMax (1 Avril 2004)

* SAES à ski nautique** 

C'est pas pour les newbies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2004)

*édition spéciale : Le Mao Style se déchaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


** 

 Recherche  

Et oui tout petit déjà, Mackie se livrait à des expériences scientifiques... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est sa maman qui était contente quand elle récupérait l'aspirateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Liberté  

Je vous ai compris ! Vive le Mao style libre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Dépêche  

On vient de la prendre : un chat serait coincé en haut d'un arbre... ah non excusez moi en fait il s'agirait d'une niche où il serait coincé.... oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non ! il il va se faire manger par le vilain chien.... mais que fait la police !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une mission pour : SUPERMAOSTYLE !
tata tintin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 AES à clermont  

Et oui ... ca veut rentrer au mao style mais c'est pas fichu de rester debout après un verre de lait et 3 croquettes.. Pfff ces noobs j'vous jure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nous font perdre notre temps avec ces infos à la con ...





*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2004)

*   Bizutage  

Et encore une victime des anti-mao-style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si c'est la guerre que vous chezrchez, z'allez l'avoir.
Vengeance pour Nexka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 Branleur  

Et allez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. encore un qui se prend pour Amok ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 AES à clermont  

La vache (ou plutot la salers) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle tape la gentiane !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Un effet boeuf !*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2004)

*  Géographie  


Y a pas à dire: elles sont en avance les vaches en Auvergne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Beuverie 

Les Aesistes sont prévenus : à Clermont, c'est comme çà qu'on fait le plein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Mes seins... euh Metzin  

- Ca roule bien sur l'autoroute pour venir jusqu'à Clermont, c'est vrai
- Ouais et pis y a pas beaucoup de radars
- Pour sur on s'ra bientôt arrivés pour voir le Finn
- Fais gaffe au trou freujeu
- Quel trou ? 
-.....




*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2004)

*   Jeunesse  


Mais non le maostyle n'est pas uniquement constitué de petits rebelles à la con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Hassan Cehef, c'est possible  

Bonne nouvelle : Mackie, Nephou et les autres ont pris le train pour Clermont ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils seront surement dans les temps pour samedi prochain








 Nightclubbing  

Exclusif : Amok devient membre du  Mao style ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 z'en voulez encore ? *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2004)

*  AES : comité d'accueil 

Elles sont super entrainées les filles, elles attendent plus que votre arrivée.






 remarquez le "go cats" en bas à droite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 



 Réseau  

Bon c'est sur alors ? On ba bouffer au Macdo de Jaude ? Non mais c'est pour savoir si faut que quelqu'un prévoye sa borne airport...








 Burger Quizz  

On comprend pourquoi ca s'est arreté.. commencaient à se fouttre sur la gueule les 2 équipes .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2004)

*   Automobite  

Exclusif : la prochaine voiture de Vroam









 Entrez dans la mactrice  

Bientot sur vos forums, de nouveaux smileys :








Armement militaire des forums 

Face aux nombreuses attaques terroristes de troll sur les forums macG, Benjamin a mis en place une nouvelle technique de peur psychologique, c'est arme ...

BOUH !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

_ *  Jeux  *

Une nouvelle table au bar va etre ouverte par le consortium *La Macgenerationneuse des Jeux  * a annoncé ce matin son patron Arico-j'vais-les-mettre-à-sec.
Barbarella se charge de la communication sur la sortie d'un tout nouveau jeu de hasard :  les dés sont pipés  









*  Vaisselle  *

Suite aux bons résultats des connexions annoncés par Benjamin, le Bar se voit renouveller ses verres. La toute nouvelle gamme va faire fureur ....








 Politique  

En stylandie ce matin, la visite offic .....
[ah excusez moi quelqu'un demande à prendre la parole .. un intermittent de la stylandie.. je le laisse s'exprimer :   
 <font color="brown"> Macgenerationneuuuurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 macgenerationneuuuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La stylandie ne se laissera pas gouvernée par l'Amok et le Doc, ces deux dictateuuurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pourquoi Weboooolivier euh notre premier ministre appelle à la rebellion ! oui aux bonnets péruviens ! Non à l'oligarchie de ces politiciens véreux ! La stylandie est libre ! Vive Weboland ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font> 





 Désolé pour cet incident survenu dans notre journal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut dire aussi que les chefs de sécurité ici laissent vraiment passer n'importe qui ...   


 Poupée Barbès  

En stylandie toujours, la sortie de nouveaux jouets par la société AmokGames : les poupées à l'effigie des filles du bar.

Nous avons donc la poupée Lorna





Lorna toujours mais dans un modèle différent






La poupée Loudjena






La poupée Elisa 






La poupée Macelenne





Et la poupée Lumai




_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

Post-Scrotum  
Ah et j'allais oublier : la poupée TomTom aussi (oui je sais on s'en fout, mais bon on trouvera bien quelque'un à qui ca peut faire plaisir )


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _ *  Jeux  *Barbarella se charge de la communication sur la sortie d'un tout nouveau jeu de hasard :  les dés sont pipés
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

depuis quand elle fait des cosplay en Rabienrose ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## ginette107 (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Post-Scrotum
> on trouvera bien quelque'un à qui ca peut faire plaisir


----------



## gribouille (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Post-Scrotum
> Ah et j'allais oublier : la poupée TomTom aussi (oui je sais on s'en fout, mais bon on trouvera bien quelque'un à qui ca peut faire plaisir )



bof....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

* StylandieMatch *  

Scandale autour de Sa Majesté ... toute la Stanladie sous le
*CHOC* !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> * StylandieMatch *
> 
> Scandale autour de Sa Majesté ... toute la Stanladie sous le
> *CHOC* !!!



Les WebOlivistes ne reculent devant rien pour salir le pelage de l'Amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On les voit ici déguisés faisant leur danse bien connue du "Queue le le WebO soit avec nous onLiviera bien si on avance"


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> * StylandieMatch *
> 
> Scandale autour de Sa Majesté ... toute la Stanladie sous le CHOC[/b] !!!



Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de scandaleux!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de scandaleux!



Si l'on excepte, bien sûr, l'orthographe désastreuse appliquée au nom de notre beau pays !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

*Communiqué* 

La rédaction de   *StylandieMatch*  avertie ses fidèles lecteurs, qu'après enquête, il s'est avéré que les sources à l'orgine de l'article mettant en cause les bonnes murs de Sa Majesté, se sont révélées douteuses. 






 La rédaction de  *StylandieMatch*  décline toute responsabililté, cette sournoise mannipulation ne restera pas impunie ... la rédaction a été piégée par l'énorme ressemble d'un des personnage de la photo avec sa Majesté ...


-------fin du commnuniqué-------


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La rédaction de  *StylandieMatch*  décline toute responsabililté, cette sournoise mannipulation ne restera pas impunie ... la rédaction a été piégée par l'énorme ressemble d'un des personnage de la photo avec sa Majesté ...



Pffff, pas drôle. Dans _Paris Match_, au moins, on aurait eu droit à un communiqué judiciaire.


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Communiqué*
> 
> La rédaction de   *StylandieMatch*  avertie ses fidèles lecteurs, qu'après enquête, il s'est avéré que les sources à l'orgine de l'article mettant en cause les bonnes murs de Sa Majesté, se sont révélées douteuses.
> 
> ...



Ceci étant, cela m'a donné des idées!


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Poupée Barbès
> 
> En stylandie toujours, la sortie de nouveaux jouets par la société AmokGames : les poupées à l'effigie des filles du bar.
> 
> ...














 je doute fort que Notre Majesté de Stylandie se t des poupées pareilles !!!


----------



## plumber (7 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je doute fort que Notre Majesté de Stylandie se t des poupées pareilles !!!


La poupée Macelenne nono c'est la poupée glamour
tu t'es trompé sur le model


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je doute fort que Notre Majesté de Stylandie se t des poupées pareilles !!!



Ben va savoir quel est son type


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on excepte, bien sûr, l'orthographe désastreuse appliquée au nom de notre beau pays !



Ah vivivivi , il est vrai ... mais que voulez-vous c'est un torchon pas un truc d'intello !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de scandaleux!



Tout à fait  si ce n'est qu' on a plus souvent l'occasion de voir la panthère lécher que ... enfin hein ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait  si ce n'est qu' on a plus souvent l'occasion de voir la panthère lécher que ... enfin hein ..


----------



## iMax (8 Avril 2004)

*  People  
EXCLUSIF: Première photo de l'accouchement de Gribouille... *


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Hé, mon avatar...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

*  Bruits de couloirs 

Questions rumeurs, on met la barre très haute au bar.. mais alors vraiment très haute .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Nouveau membre  

Une personne récemment inscrite sur le forum s'est déclarée pour le fait de poster en invisible. Toutefois, Benjamin a annoncé qu'il pouvait le voir grace à sa supervision. Il nous a d'ailleurs révélé que untel en avait une grosse comme çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Bannis  

Un vrai problème politique sur les forums : la population carcérale est bien trop nombreuse ...
Mais que font les modérateurs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 AES à Clermont  

Ca y est c'est parti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et même plutot bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah regardez à droite y a Xav' qui fait coucou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









à suivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Avril 2004)

PTDR


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *  People
> EXCLUSIF: Première photo de l'accouchement de Gribouille... *



Max 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca fait 20 fois que tu nous la resort cette image ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 change un peu !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

_*  Poussez fort  

Et beh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 AES  

Ah ! ...l'aes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 un lieu de rencontre de communication, de partage, de passion, d'échange ...

- Allez ! J't'y échange un adobe photoshop contre 1 kebab et 1 pain d'épice porno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 







 MDR  

Cette fois les nioubies n'ont plus d'excuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*_


----------



## iMax (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Max
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, mais c'était vraiment trop tentant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

_*  Ecologie  

Aux AES on recycle tout .. meme la bière déjà "consommée et utilisée" .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 AES : fin de soirée  
Petite preview de ce qu'il devrait se passer :

Une gigi107 complètement beurrée qui fait n'importe quoi ...





les maitres de cérémonie dans le paté .. (bravo finn et prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





Ah çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dès qu'on parle technqiue y en a toujours une pour faire la gueule ...










 Dingue ! Mackie aurait terminé son verre avant de s'endormir .. euh ou plutot en s'endormant il aurait terminé son verre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

*   Sport  

Bon ok d'accord je vous fait une pétite démo.. 
Craaaaaac .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quelqu'un peut me relever ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :








  Sport toujours 

Non Darkie, c'est riicule ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 AES  

Finn à la réception 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et aux platines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Gros posteurs  

On a beau dire, mais le bar sans ses pilliers ca serait difficile ... surtout pour ces demoiselles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Gros posteurs bis  

Ca  est Global a fait ses bagages : 2 bonnes grosses valides de flood, on n'est jamais trop prudent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Envoyez le bouzin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sport toujours
> 
> Non Darkie, c'est riicule ...


Quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle est pas belle ma nouvelle montre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Ce qu'il ne ferait pas pour se faire gonfler ce Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au moins Darkie il peut encore s'habiller lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis il n'a rien perdu dans l'exploit


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

EXCELLENT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn, n'oublie pas la remorque pour venir nous chercher à la gare


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> EXCELLENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va peut être venir avec la tronçonneuse aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> EXCELLENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'empruneterais l'attache caravanne de Chapelier alors


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> EXCELLENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour venir NOUS chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est dans le même train


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour venir NOUS chercher
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 c'est ce qu'il a dit


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *  People
> EXCLUSIF: Première photo de l'accouchement de Gribouille... *



je croyais que tu avais confirmé, que l'on s'éviterais toute réactions l'un envers l'autre.
Tu avais dit que t'en avais marre de mes posts sur toi.... ce que j'ai cessé....

si tu me cherches et tu veux qu'on reprenne c'est pas un problème.... mais faudras pas venir m'enquiquiner par la suite mi-chialant, mi insultant en public ou par MP.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

un 'tit immodium? quoi? 12?


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> <font color="pink">je croyais que tu avais confirmé, que l'on s'éviterais toute réactions l'un envers l'autre.
> Tu avais dit que t'en avais marre de mes posts sur toi.... ce que j'ai cessé....
> 
> si tu me cherches et tu veux qu'on reprenne c'est pas un problème.... mais faudras pas venir m'enquiquiner par la suite mi-chialant, mi insultant en public ou par MP.   </font>



Je trouve cette photo d'un  goût plus que douteux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 vaiment crado  et même pas drôle


----------



## iMax (8 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai, c'est de mauvais gout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je m'excuse auprès de ceux que j'ai choqués, ainsi qu'auprès de Gribouille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était pas méchant à la base...

Je recommencerai plus... 

Max


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Avril 2004)

*   Mao Style 






 on nous aurait pas tout dit sur l'aes que ca m'étonnerait pas ....
Toujours est-il que ca fait la gueule ....









 Non rien  

Veejee, fidèle à lui-même









 Nouveauté  

Un nouveau produit de régime anti-flood vient de sortir pour vous mesdames. Global s'occupe de la publicité .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  Windows 



Ah quelle tête de cochon ce jeromemac 
	
 




 Quetzacoatl les a vu !  

Voici les propos reportés de Quetzacoatl :

" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh mais vous existez vraiment les z'amis !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour de vrais ! et vous avez vraiment la meme tête que sur les forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "





Il a été immédiatement placé en service psychiatrique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à suivre : une édition spéciale "Mackie"*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Avril 2004)

édition un peu particulière aujourd'hui : que des news trouvés dans Google avec "mackie" ... des morceaux de choix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (pour preuve regarder l'adresse des images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Maostyle  

Mackie en mange 2 au petits déjeuner !








 AES  

s'iou'plaiiiiit ! un wi .. un wiskyyyyy cocaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Multipseudo  

Mackie prochainement chez Mireille Dumas dans, "Bas les masques"








 Mariage !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

C'est officiel : Mackie et Cher sont ensemble !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mackie a quand même un petit coté "vince-surf" je trouve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Avril 2004)

Sport  

Mackie et Lorna se lance dans le record du monde de vitesse au volant d'un suppow à roues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 License IV  

C'est officiel : mackie a été nommé admin ! Son premier acte sera de modifier la license IV du bar, bien trop rigide.

Voici en exclu, la nouvelle license IV








 Modes et Travaux  

Une chambre toujours pas rangé, et le bordel qui s'entasse qui s'entasse ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Avril 2004)

Recherche  

-Globalcut, viendez voir ca !
-Quoi Mackie ?
-BURP !

_Le flood. Ce sont aussi des hommes qui recherchent les meilleures technqiues de flood. Alors envoyez leurs des sioux. Beaucoup de sioux_ 






hiiiihihiiihihihihiih  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Musique  

Le groupe Chumbawamba s'est recomposé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  Boxe 

NARUUUUUUUUUUU !! NAAAARUUUUUUUU !!!!!








Catastrophe écologique   



Et voilà ce que c'est Mackie d'aller farfouiller dans le © de Casimir .. 
	
  (saloperie de  jpeg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



allez envoyez le bouzin


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2004)

*  AES belge 3.0 - le retour de la vengeance de l'enfant du père  * 


je vous prend quand vous voulez !!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *  AES belge 3.0 - le retour de la vengeance de l'enfant du père  *
> 
> 
> je vous prend quand vous voulez !!!















 cette technique de dieu! ce soir j'essaie


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2004)

Vive le web et le wifi, demain je change d'université


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> édition un peu particulière aujourd'hui : que des news trouvés dans Google avec "mackie" ... des morceaux de choix !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez on remet çà, mais cette fois avec des images estampillées "MacG" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*  Forums  

Et allez .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore des nouveaux smileys ..










 Finance  

Ca y est : les caisses de MacG commencent à se remplir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Hébergement  

occaz' a saisir pour macG : des nouveaux serveurs qui ont enfin la peche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Retraités  

Aricosec et lemmy nous prépare un sale coup j'en suis sur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Bar  

que serait MacG sans une bonne bière ... 








Modérateurs   

tiens une nouvelle recrue ...








 La suite plus tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mai 2004)

*  Mode  


Tiens Globalcut s'est décidé à porter des chemises.. me demande bien pourquoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Smileys  

Ils deviennent sérieusement envahissants ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis comme dirait Tomtom, c'est pas un smiley sur le 4*4 de Thebig qui va nous rendre la chose plus sympathique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Message subliminal  

Certains membres sur MacG arboreraient dans leur signatures des messages incitateurs et pervers.
Une enquete appronfondi a été réalisée sur la personne de Thebiglebowski : voici ce que ca donne ...








Mackie chez les gamer's  

Et oui .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mackie .. la L.A.N. ca aussi c'est plus fort que toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Bar  

NOUVEAU ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le bar mobile ! Il vient vous chercher chez vous et vous ramène quand vous etes complètement beurré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



INDISPENSABLE pour nos forums ! 




*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

Allez on continue encore avec des images "spécial macG"

*  popolstyle  

La prochaine AES sera chinoise, c'est sur ! L'ambassadeur WebO aurait converti un bon nombre de macusers de nous rejoindre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voici leur message :
"Coucou Paul !"






***************


 Qui sait qui c'est ?  

Sur cette photo de l'université du MiddleSex, un admin s'est caché. Saurez-vous le retrouver ?






****************


 Qui sait qui veut le tuer ?!!!  

Il a changé d'avatar ... (à défaut d'avoir pris un 19".. quand je parle de 19 pouces, je ne fais bien évidemment pas allusion à la taille d'un ordi... ce serait trop facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) 







*************************

Rockstar !  






 Exclusif ! Le Gognol laisse tomber Rebacca pour se mettre au saxophone.
Le baptème de la nouvelle et leur union sera officialisée ce soir dans les user's de la nuit par l'abbé LucG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

*

 Presse  

Rhaa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a beau dire, mais sur macG ils se donnent à fond pour chopper des infos !
Ici, les petits hommes orange de MacG en train d'interviewer les responsables de Cupertino lors de leur jogging matinal






**********************


 Couteau suisse  

Vous ne le saviez pas, mais le nom "MacG" ca vient de là : 










********************** 

 Travaux  

Selon des sources officieuses, MacG va entreprendre cet été des travaux pour s'aggrandir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

AES chinoise ! 

Toujours plus d'infos : quand on vous dit que l'AES chinoise c'est l'avenir des aes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis là-bas ils ont tout prévu, eux ! Un mec, une fille ! 
Ca c'est de l'aes mixte ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca c'est de l'aes organisée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Chambre 402  

Bon Ogdo, descend de là t'es ridicule .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Freujeu ! Tu pourrais faire quelque chose quand meme !!!



 Périphériques  


Bon Golf, là t'as plus d'excuses avec Epson ! Là ils se plient en 4 pour toi ! 
enfin "ils" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Les Jeux de la MacGenerationneuse des Jeux  

Et encore une nouveauté ! Inspirée par le jeu "gratter des dés", le consortium "macgenerationneuse des jeux" géré par Aricosec et Lemmy (barbarella ayant mystérieusement disparue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , la  police est d'ailleurs sur l'enquete) vient de sortir un petit thread qui va faire des émules ! 











 ouhla ! pas sur que ca reste ouvert bien longtemps !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

*Encore ? *


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

t'as trouvé ça sur eBay?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as trouvé ça sur eBay?



Les boutons de manchette Guiness ? oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (par contre c'était déjà vendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

T'avais pas une cargaison d'images à fournir toi au fait ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas une cargaison d'images à fournir toi au fait ?



si si mais le boulot m'a rattrapé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si si mais le boulot m'a rattrapé



c'est bien pareil pour moi aussi, mais une petite décharge de temps en temps ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon du coup, c'est quand qu'on s'ra livré ? 
parce que là c'est un peu toujours le même fournisseur ! j'ai peur que la crème elle commence à tourner !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mai 2004)

*  Avatar  

La collecte d'avatar pour les nioubies continue... 








 Bar 

Attention ! Karl40 prend les commandes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Anonymat  

une nouvelle victime d'iMax : un anonyme a été banni.
Images cruelles ...








 S.A.S.  

Qui n'en veut de l'autographe d'Amok ! Allez ! 
(c'est fou y a comme un air de ressemblance en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 )







 Sangsue  

timachinG4.. encore en train de lécher les bottes d'Amok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mai 2004)

Rebellion  

Faisez gaffe voici les premiers mots des nioubies du monde entiers :

"ON VOUS EMMERDE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BANDE DE VIEUX CONS !"











*************************

 Pirate  
Une équipe de reportage de MacG est allé faire un tour dans l'antre de l'un de ses membres, nouvellement modérisé.. des images exclusives de la chambre d'iMax ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*************************

 Kernel et Panic  

Faisez gaffe i (bis) Kernel et Panic s'attaquent aux membres de MacG (qui saura le reconntraire celui-là d'ailleurs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**************************

 Beurk  

Ouais ouais la prius de Sylko ... pas mal.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'là dit on comprend mieux pourquoi il a changé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mai 2004)

Beurk (bis)  


Ca cause bagnole, ca boit, ca cause bagnole, ca reboit .. et .. et .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










********************************

  Déménagement 

Rumeur : Microsoft déménage ses locaux. voici leurs nouveaux bureaux ! 















********************************

 United coulours of Nioubies  

No comment






********************************
 Informatique  

Toujours en rade les serveurs de MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









********************************

 Monté comme un cheval de Troie  

Le virus pour PC a 20 ans !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mai 2004)

Visite médicale  

D'orénavant chaque nouvelle inscription sur MacG sera associée à un controle sanitaire réalisé par le DR. Procto Loggue des forums macG







**************

 Qui sait qui c'est qui prend l'avion bientot ?   

Souhaitons la bienvenue à notre nouvelle Compagnie aérienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












**************

panther   

ouh qu'ile et vilaine la panther du cantal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













***************  Permis de boire  

Et si ! Mackie l'a eu son permis B ! La preuve !


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2004)

Y'a plein d'images qui marchent pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2004)

Mais je suis en train de le manger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: je n'ai pas de crinière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est grosmachin je te prie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Musiiiiiiiiique !  

Le Mao style vient de recruter un nouveau membre ! Accueillons Le Gognol ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Génétique 

On disait souvent que les chats ne font pas des chiens et bien pourtant, ce matin ...

un chat a bien accouché d'une grenouille. 
Surement une mutation génétique du gene Mao style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Bouh 

Et voilà ce qu'il se passe quand on donne à manger au chef des mao style après minuit ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Fricassé de Mao style  

Ogdo tient sa revanche !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Matrix  

Ah ces amerloques .. ils vont nous les fouttre à toutes les sauces le mao style .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Amouuuuuuur  

Et oui .. au mao style, on [censurééééééé ! ] aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Signes  







 ca expliquerait tout !!!






 Voyage 

Notre grand gourou vient de se refaire son passeport ! 

Quelle jeunesse ! Admirable mao style ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bisous freujeu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Caniche  

Il y aura toujours des gens qui ne comprendront rien à notre sec.. notre groupe Mao style et qui étireront le problème dans tous les sens.

On s'en fout, on est vachement souple !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

J'allais oublier...

_m'enfin y a pîre : pendant c'temps là, jeromemac visite les états unis et leur laisse.. un petit souvenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Produit miracle  

La Boutique NKK vient de lancer un nouveau produit révolutionnaire. Thebig, parait-il aurait servi de cobaye... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









**********

 Limitation de flood  

Avec ces nouveaux modos, toutes les règles ont changé.. on comprend plus rien .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










**********


 Carnaval sur MacG  

Pour le passage des forums de macG à vbulletin, Benjamin a annoncé qu'une grande fiesta au bar serait donné. Ce sera "soirée déguisée".

Roberto a déjà préparé sa tenue ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









**********

Le Chat machine 
 La guerre de Linux contre Microsoft prend un nouveau tournant : Les 2 s'affrontent désormais dans le milieu des lessives ! 
De là à dire que Microsoft est plus blanc que blanc .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_un reportage de Jeromemac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Guerre  

On vient de l'apprendre.. une rebellion est en cours..

Globalcut nous avait pourtant prévenu "faisez gaffe.. faisez gaffe aux pigeons" 
Celà n'a semble-t-il pas suffit... les poussins s'y mettent aussi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quand à Superpara, il rode toujours sur les forums... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'autres comme Bébert sont toujours prets à rebondir sur tout ce qui bouge ... 






C'est vrai que c'est de la voiture de beauf', mais un hummer ca sert quand même bien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Bizutage   


Rho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Allez les admins arretez d'vous fiche d'iMax c'est salaud çà ! 






********

 Antivol  

Ca y est ! iMax est majeur ! ... difficile de changer certaines habitudes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














**********

 Non rien ..  

ouais non rien ... j'ai trouvé cette image et je me suis demandé si je pouvais en tirer quelque chose .. enfin "en tirer"  ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













***********


technologie   

enquete approfondie d'Amok sur le "mystère de Lorna"











************


 Meme pas peur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 _et voilà c'qui s'passe quand on fait une virée à la FNAC_ :

-Mackie .. pssssst pssst ramène toi on se tire .... 






*******

 Nioubie en colère  

Ouh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tiens tiens et tiens ! faut pas parler comme çà des hamsters ! euh des hammers .. enfin des grosses bagnoles de beauf du désert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*******

 Code la route  

Tout le monde a reconnu ce panneau ? 
Oui, Ca veut bien dire qu'il y a un sexshop juste à coté !


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bizutage
> 
> 
> Rho
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



t'en r'veux encore ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> t'en r'veux encore ?



Moi j'veux bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'envoie la purée alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( _ y a une de ces pressions en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Défense de ...  

pisser partout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on vous l'a déjà dit, y a un thread pour çà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*********

 "Urinoir"  

Ouhla ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on retrouve de droles de choses dans ce sujet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel est le salopiaud qui avait refermé sur Santa Klaus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









******

 Merchandising  

jeromemac a décidé de faire une trève avec Microsoft. il a même décidé de se lancer dans la fabrication de produit à l'éfigie et à la gloire de Microsoft ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il a mêmêtrouvé un slogan pour le vendre 
_ "mettez du Microchiottes dans votre PQ !"_

..ou un truc du genre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Aérospatial  
Compétition dans l'espace : l'Europe a trouvé de l'eau sur Mars tandis que la NASA cherche toujours quelque chose à boire ...






*********

 WWF  

Koala : non rien .. c'est qui déjà qui a mis un koala comme avatar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*******

 Canicula  

La météo pour cet été s'annonce chaude ! Voyez les premiers plaisanciers de la cote ! 













*********

 statue clermontoise   

: .. m'rappelle qqchose mais quoi ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















********


 Flashback :  

 Aaaaah IRC ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 souviendez vous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











************

  Pique-nique 

Global et le barbeuc' : il n'a pas pu attendre !


----------



## molgow (6 Juin 2004)

Exclusif

WebO juste avant une sortie dans une boîte branchée du Flon à Lausanne!






*******************

Alcoolisme

Mackie se réveille après un samedi soir arrosé.






*******************

Fête

Tout ne s'est pas très bien fini non plus pour supermoquette hier soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2004)

D.I.S.C.O.

Et voilà ! Ce qui devait arriver arriva : Petit Scarabée a fait la bise au DJ ...  






Avec tous ces coups be boule MacG va finir sur la paille j'vous l'dis !

------------------------

Labo

Une nouveauté testée par nos admin dans la partie "labo" de MacG : une souris pour les filles....
Evidemment, la note de 1/5 s'explique par le fait que les testeurs n'en ont pas forcément l'utilité ... 
 





_je sais elle est nulle mais j'voulais quand même vous la mettre ... (l'image hein   )_ 

------------------------



Code de la route :

Bah quoi ? :love:





------------------------

Vacances

Des images exclusives de Roberto et de ses amis "disco" .. visiblement yles coups de boule .. ca fait bien grossir  







------------------------

Sortie de secours

Tu sors !  

euh ..  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Débarquement raté !*
> ----------------------------------------
> En ayant sans doute assez de tourner en rond dans son espace aérien réservé, *Le Stalker* a décidé de quitter son blog où il n'ennuyait que lui pour tenter une brutale attaque sur le Bar.
> Hélas pour lui il ne put atteindre son objectif _(voir notre document)_, car aux commandes de la DCA de Macgé _(Défense Carrément Active)_ se trouvaient nos vaillants bataillons de modos, dont *Amok* _(ici au premier plan en compagnie d'Elisa)_ et *NatoMan*, qui fit ainsi ses premières armes de modérateur...
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Le monde évolue, ça fait toujours plaisir


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juin 2004)

Bravo Finn !   (chuis tellement sur le cul que je mets ce smiley de merde  )
Je me suis vraiment bien marré, je te filerai bien un coup de boule mais je crois que t'en as déjà eu un.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2004)

Progrès

Faisez gaffe les macusers : le labo de MacG annonce la fin des claviers Apple avec l'arrivée des claviers wireless d'IBM
La note du Labo macG : 1,5/5

+ :  simple d'utilisation, ne nécessite pas d'apprendre à taper à l'ordi. Adieu les claviers AERTY, QWERTY et autres problèmes de compatibilité

- :  le wireless oui pourquoi pas .. mais comment qu'il se connecte le clavier ? pas de fil .. pfffff quelle merde.. et puis un clavier pour taper XXX sur google merci ... 









--------------------------------------
Tzatziki ???










--------------------------------------

Burger Quizz strikes back !

M'étonnerais pas que le fisc passe par là un de ces 4 .. 
Ca s'est embourgeoisé ce jeu .... :love: accès réservé uniquement aux habitués (non tibo t'es noob t u oues pas  )







--------------------------------------

AES russe :

Le retour de l'aes russe fut difficile... visiblement Paul  a insisté pour ramener le 4*4 de thebig ... 


 à moins que ce ne soit un coup de TomTom 








Quand à Mackie .. l'aes s'est déroulé comme prévue .. enfin .. comme d'hab


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

m'enfin y a pire ... pendant c'temps là Bassman nous impose sa vision du monde ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

AES

Toujours et encore des problèmes pour rentrer de ces soirées 
Balooners a voulu faire le malin en piquant un camion de la DDE .. 






****************

Tchat'

 encore des problèmes compatibilité entre AIM 5.5 et iChat ...






****************

Panneau AES

Après les fameux T-shirt de macG, baax s'attaque aux affiches de promotion des AES ....
On sent le coté artiste quand meme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

iRaq :

Sylko ne recule pas devant le danger pour ses reportages !  Bravo !  :love:






*************************

Orange

Toujours ces fameux problèmes de compatibilité avec iSync ....

MacG a passé un accord avec Orange et annonce ses premiers portables UMTS : bientot en test dans les labos de macG  :love:






Si ca c'est pas gai hein 

*************************

Psycho

Arrete quetzalk je t'ai reconnu ! T'as beau changé de pseudo, ca se reconnait trop facilement que c'est toi  







************************

Menace terroriste

Benjamin nous confirme un danger imminent : l'arrivée de nioubie kamikaze équipé de NKK armé au cassoulet prets à se faire péter le post au bar. La piste des clans M4K n'est pas épargné selon les enqueteurs ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

Sma Yeu laids

Trop de smileys nuit !  






*********************

avatar :

sympa les avatars pour les nioubies : y a plus qu'à tirer ensuite 






********************

Horreur

Les électriciens d'EDF ont récemment remis la lumière chez certaines personnes privées d'électricité. On a ainsi pu voir le vrai visage de DoEvil ... 






c'est vraiment des salauds les gars d'edf 

*******************


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

épidémie :

De nombreux membres de macG ont vu leur nom passé en rouge ces jours-ci et commencé à parlé un langage bizarre. il s'agirait selon  les médecins présents sur le forum d'une adminite aigue incurable... 

A moins que ce ne soit les nouveaux pack "admin4oneday" qui ne soient enfin arrivés !  







******************

Nouveaux modos

l'arrivée des nouveaux modos (il y a certes plus d'un mois) a été très bien accueilli. C'est Paul Foguenne qui était chargé de leur accueil et ....  (hum .. bon on en a perdu en route .. quelques peu effrayés  )







******************

Rouge, c'est rouge

Quand à Dark Templar ..  il était complètement abasourdi de ne pas etre passé en rouge 






****************

tenue officielle

Golf a passé en revue la tenue officielle et a effectué la présentation d'un nouvel avatar pour tous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

Bon elle arrive cette page 23 ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

Enfance

Mackie range ta chambre au lieu de jouer avec ton isight 







***************

Scoop

On ne le savait pas mais Black_Beru est fan de Lara Croft : 's'habille presque comme elle 






***************

Areureeeeuuuu

Tiens !  une photo de nato Kino bébé !   






*************

El Gringo

Au voleur ! Webo ! repose ca tout de suite ! Ah ca depuis qu'il s'est mis à boire du coca cola il lui faut sa dose et il est pret à tout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

Soldes

Sur MacG, c'est aussi la péridoe des soldes : Benjamin recycle ses vieux vetements. Mackie semble preneur .. (peut-etre pour mettre sur eBay )






**************

Maquillage :

Non iMax là ce se voit que c'est pas du vrai vert de modo, c'est du maquillage que t'as mis là ..  
Quoi ? t'es modo toi ?  pour de vrai ?  






***************
Guillaume Tell

Ah ils sont beaux ces suisses modos !   et fiers ! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

Viens là fin que je te mette des coups de boule :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Troll

Ayé ! Bassman est dans le carré V.I.P. ! :love:






----------------

Debout les zouzous

Pour Shralldam, le réveil est toujours aussi difficile à 15h05 






----------------

Périiphériques

Apparemment c'est le grand retour des antennes vertes sur les portables .. 

_mais si regardez bien en haut à droite, près de l'oreille du monsieur  _ à moi que ce ne soit le fameux accesoire dont parlait Amok !  :love:






Code de la route du bar MacG

l'émission du code la route du bar MacG faisait hier son grand come-back !
Avec un nouveau panneau dans lequel de nombreux trolls sont tombés


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

des images ... terriiibles 

M'enfin y a pire .. pendant c'temps là les Foguenne continuent leur tour du monde .. en Asie !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

une p'tite dernière pour la route 

Sans compter qu'avec tous ces tic tacs verts rouges de la boule à disco, on commence à ne plus savoir trop où donner de la tete et du klaxon !   :mouais:






Banzaïï !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

Porcherie

Les mecs de la MGZ s'évadent ! heureusement Moderator veille et va en faire de la paté ! 

Euh .. Beru tu veux bien venir récupérer l'un de tes petits ..  on n'a pas trouvé de papiers sur lui, on penche pour Gktarn, mais d'autres pensent que c'est Bioss pour son fichu caractère de cochon ...
 On demandera à Yip une identification par dentition 






-----------------------

Sponsor

 E.T. joue au football !






-----------------------


Sport

Les joueurs de la MGZ ont tout raflé lors du dernier tournoi de boule, et visiblement, les coups de boule chez eux, c'est comme les pustules, ils en ont partou !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

M4k powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

m4k powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Troll
> 
> Ayé ! Bassman est dans le carré V.I.P. ! :love:



Je ne demend point la photo  

Par contre je ne suis pas dans le carré VIP : Je suis l'organisateur des soirées VIP !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

oui mais ca c'était à l'époque  _cf. la date_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2004)

*Exclusif ! Supermoquette bébé ! Et dire que sa mère n'a rien vu venir  ! * 








*Exclusif ! Bassman les fait toutes craquer avec sa basse ! *







*Exclusif ! MacG vous offre un nouveau pack ! Le pack "pourvu qu'ça dure" ! Toi aussi ta femme rouspette sans raison ? Alors une solution le modochippendale sexy dernière génération de MacG ! Assurance antivol car il dure moins longtemps que les piles duracel ! À la première proposition de fuite du genre "je vais divorcer ne bouge pas !", il se transforme en Mackie les jours de grandes cuites ! Effet garanti ! *


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Porcherie
> 
> Les mecs de la MGZ s'évadent ! heureusement Moderator veille et va en faire de la paté !
> 
> ...



Euh... finalement, gKat'... c'était mieux avec ton casque... :burps:


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

Cet été, Mackie drague sans complexes


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Avec une couleur pareille c'est soit bilbo soit rezba, qui aurait cru ça ? :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> *Exclusif ! Supermoquette bébé ! Et dire que sa mère n'a rien vu venir  ! *



 

ps: je ne supporte pas les bonnets


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Cet été, Mackie drague sans complexes



Mackie passe ses vacances à SuperBesse ?   :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

édition spécial sport  : _ce week end s'est tenu sur MacG, une compétition de courses en tondeuses._ 

Les participants inscrits était venus en nombre






...du plus jeune au plus ancien (ici une photo d'aricosec à droite au prise avec 2 jeunes nioubies agressifs  ) Tiens bon l'Arico ! 






Mackie a pris des bosses






TibomonG4 (la bleusaille en Levi's... sur l'image )  quand à lui à du déclarer forfait : laché dès le 1er tour par Amok, et dépassé par macmarco, Grug et au copain nioub à eux qu'on connait pas et dont on s'en fout éperdumment car ca fait pas d'audience le nioub 






iMax s'est senti une nouvelle fois obligé de briller aux yeux des autres avec sa tondeuse Piaggio kit polini carbu d'15, guidon bracelets et autres chromes ....  Frimeur ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

y'a pas de photos de moi ??? 
J'devais trop caracoler en tête


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

macintroll était également de la partie !   







La MGZ était également présente avec Back cat et Bassman : on les voit ici à la buvettetenue par ficelle (au fond)








les arrets au stand permettent le démoulage de cake au calme ...







Les grosses personnalités étaint également présentes (de gauche à droit : Xav', Golf, Benjamin)







La course fut remportée par Paul !






qui devanca dans une lutte acharnée Silvia, sa compagne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

Technologie

Rumeur : Bassman serait préssenti comme futur modérateur intervenant dans le forum "Informatique Nomade". En effet Sa dernière invention du Kit piéton compatible mac en a épaté plus d'un. 







--------------------------------



chuuuut ! 

....... BOUH !






--------------------------------


Technologie 2 lait rétour

Tiens ? Pépé Arico vient enfin de se connecter  






--------------------------------

La croix et la bannière

Exclu : la prochaine signature de jeromemac 






--------------------------------


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Mouhahahhaha qu'il est con ce bassman 

 Ah merde c'est moi au fait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

Sport

Une image exclusive du match France-Grèce retrouvée par notre envoyé spécial Mackie : le sous titre est : danton© (comprenne qui pourra)  






-----------------------

Technologie

jeromemac se lance dans le developpement de circuits intégrés, sans doute pour pallier les problèmes avec motorola 






Dans le meme temps, il sort un accessoire pour faciliter la vie des pcistes  quel saint ce jeromemac 






-----------------------

Sélection naturelle

Backcat vient de passer son grand oral (où il n'a rien gobé ) pour son entrée au Mao Style. Dans l'attente des délibérations du jury, on le voit prier sur l'autel de saint Beru, afin d'obtenir son aval.







-----------------------

Nouveauté informatique !

On ne sait toujours pas à quoi ressemblera l'iMac 3ème génération, cependant, nous pouvons vous dévoiler à quoi ressemblera le prochain iBook mac ! Fini l'alu et le titanium, la mode est au rose


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

excellent :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

merci 

j'ai tiré toutes mes cartouches, donc la suite est à suivre d'ici quelques temps 

Avant de vous dire banzaïï, une dernière image :


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

lol le mouton qui fait peur au loup 

Pauv BackCat


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Mouarf, trop mdr.  :love: 
Encore ! 

Au fait tu savais pas que j'avais fait campagne pour la sécurité routière ?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

moi je dit qu'il faut regarder cnn internationnal pour faire des trucs pareille lol


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> moi je dit qu'il faut regarder cnn internationnal pour faire des trucs pareille lol



non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> -------------
> 
> *  People  *
> 
> comment il s'en bat les couilles de Macgé Finn



 

J'annonce  : petit chelem de restes du monde à venir sous peu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Septembre 2004)

Beurk !

'Sclusif' ! La voiture de DocEvil enfin identifiée ! .. facilement reconnaissable aux vitres teintées bien sur 







****************

Technologie

Du coté de la MGZ, on ne chome pas suite à la sortie de l'iMac G5. Ici, Hurri faisant un test de la puissance de feu du G5 ... 'poustoufifiant ! 






****************

Mode

Afin de pallier à l'absence d'engagement de nouvelles recrues, et afin de pallier aux pertes accrues dans les caisses de la sec.. de l'association, le Mao Style se lance dans la contrefa.. euh dans de nouvelles tenue fashion.
A suivre donc .. et à acheter surtout (peut-etre sur lafraise.com sait-on jamais .. )







****************

l'actu des forums: ah bah c'est sur on est tout de suite plus rassuré de voir les serveurs en France


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Urinoir

Pour vous le bar, c'est plutot "beer" or "bear" ou les deux







-----------------

Technologie : 

Apple a réussi un très gros coup : non seulement ils ont créé un ordinateur extra-plat, léger, petit, mais en plus ils ont réussi à miniaturiser un homme qui s'occupe de la maintenance du disque dur en temps réel comme le montre ces images. Le plus fort reste le prix : 1400 ¤ pour un mac+1 esclave indien, moi je dis : bravo Apple !






-----------------

Beurk

Beurk : euh iMax, ca commence à se voir là 






-----------------

MGZ

_La balle est dans la pomme, je répète.. la balle est dans la pomme_


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

une photo de la palourde de : Modern_thing :love: ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une photo de la palourde de : Modern_thing :love: ?


 J'aime pitèt les trucs kitch :love: mais je fais pas encore dans le rose :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Beurk

Benjamin essaye la nouvelle adminmobile construite par TomTom .. les amateurs auront compris qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une 4 roues motrices  :rateau:






----------

Amour :love:

Enfin ! Lorna passe à l'action avec Amok !






---------

MGZ

Y a-t-il un pilote à la MGZ ?  







---------

Mao Style

Encore un traquenard de Mackie !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Beurk

ah oui, .... :mouais: ...les filles s'y mettent également ...._à_ la voiture ....







--------------

MaoStyle

Tiens ils auraient donc trouvé un terrain d'entente avec Mackie 
:style:







--------------

Forums

Désormais au bar, tout sujet polémique sur la différence homme/femme verra porter cette signalétique.






--------------

Urinoir

Troller en mode invisible, c'est possible sur MacG aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Vote Mackie for Admin !

_Ici tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté,
Luxe, calme et volupté_






-------------

X-plane

visiblement Quetzalk a des difficultés avec la nouvelle version ... (_nous ne voyons pas d'autres x-planations  _)






-------------

Forums MacG

Un nouveau sujet a été ouvert dans le forum "vous etes ici" afin de faciliter les doléances des nouveaux arrivants....






--------------

Qui sait qui c'est ?

Supermoquette, iMax, WebOliver et Sluuuug (bien que non suisse) ont fusionné pour constituer les forces vives de la supermomostylandie-style.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Allez je tire encore un peu sur le presse agrume pour la dernière


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Bouh

_Non decoris !  .. chuuut non !!!! réveille pas jeromemac !!..._






-------------

Bizarrerie

Le forum Informatique Nomade, .... ca devient n'importe quoi n'empeche ... des téléphones mobiles  pffff






-------------

La citation du jour sur MacG

_La vengeance est un plat que l'on consomme quand l'autre a trop bu (proverbe du Val-de-Marne)_






---------------

L'image du jour

Je dédicasse cette image à Lorna 
En outre, c'est sans doute la meilleure image pour illustrer "les restes du monde" 

Alors terminons là dessus pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Cherche plus pour ton "Mao Style" Finn, j'ai trouvé    lol


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cherche plus pour ton "Mao Style" Finn, j'ai trouvé    lol


 C'est exactement ça, c'est lui tout crashé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça, c'est lui tout crashé



Non mais euuh ! Attends un peu que j'accumule assez de restes et de compost pour m'occuper de toi Luc  ! 'vais t'en boucher un coin ! 


Sinon, Excellent Angie :love:


----------



## piro (24 Septembre 2004)

Mao style 
les drogues dures sont a consommer avec moderation


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2004)

il a pas l'air de trop aimer la cuisson au barbeuk le chat :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2004)

À l'occasion du jumelage Groland-Montmartre, les festivités attendent la foule en liesse au bas de la rue Lepic, au metro Blanche, à Paris, le dimanche 10 Octobre 2004 à 10.30 hr.


L'association "Montmartre à la une" accueillera le cortège grolandais et les délégations montmartrois pour la montée de la rue Lepic en tire-fesses et dromadaire.


Le president Salengro précédé de Jules Edouard Moustic et de deux danseuses du Moulin Rouge, suivi de Mikael Kael et Franck Benoist rejoindront Gustave de Kervern et Francis Kunzt pour ouvrir l'Ambassade de Groland à la Pomponette, rue Joseph de Maistre.


Pour clore cet évènement, un concert des Producteurs de Porcs célèbrera en apotheose la mise en orbite du president Salengro. En soirée, à 21 hrs, le "Studio 28" -rue Tholozée- projettera Aaltra de Benoit Delepine et Gustave de Kervern.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2004)

Viendez nombreux!















J'y serais pô


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2004)

[/QUOTE]

C'est immonde d'obliger un chien à manger un cartable!!!


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

Mouarf! c'est pas plutôt le contraire ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> À l'occasion du jumelage Groland-Montmartre, les festivités attendent la foule en liesse au bas de la rue Lepic, au metro Blanche, à Paris, le dimanche 10 Octobre 2004 à 10.30 hr.
> 
> 
> L'association "Montmartre à la une" accueillera le cortège grolandais et les délégations montmartrois pour la montée de la rue Lepic en tire-fesses et dromadaire.
> ...


bon rends-moi la bouteille maintenant


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

Mouarf! c'est pas plutôt le contraire ? (ça se sert à toutes les sauces, cette phrase  )


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Octobre 2004)

Programme du jumelage GROLAND-MONTMARTRE


*


Dimanche 10 Octobre 2004 de 11h00 à 14h00


*


11H00 *********** Arrivée de Nôtre Président, luc et Jo chauffeur, dans la voiture officielle en bas de la rue LEPIC, réception par des officiels, Moustic et des DCA, Maire du bas Montmartre.


*


11H05 *********** Remontée de la rue LEPIC, N-Président sur un dromadaire muselé et drivé par


son propriétaire. Chambellan et maire du bas Montmartre dans CX, Moustic et danseuses DCA montent sur des tire-fesses autotractés, suivi des officiels (Mairie de Paris et d?arrondissement représentés), suivi de la fanfare du quartier.


A mi-pente, réception du cortège par Benoît DELEPINE (Mikael KAEL) et Franck BENOIT, (nos « ZITRONE »)


*


11H30************ Reprise du cortège


Voiture en tête (NP, Gus-amélie, Luc), suivie des tire-fesses, suivis du cortège,


A partir de la mi-pente (Aux deux moulins) Ouverture et déploiement des


Oreillers neigeux, sur le passage du cortège


*


11H45 *********** Kafka et Mazarine houspillent le cortège et ses deux amoureux hors normes.


*


12H00 *********** Nôtre Président dévoile la plaque commémorative de l?ambassade du GROLAND,


*


12H25 *********** Bombardement de la place (rue joseph de Maistre) avec passeports,


stickers, fleurs, papiers simulant la neige (canon à air comprimé orienté vers le ciel).


*


12H30 *********** Le chevalier du GROLAND arrive sur sa moto, Burn out, et traversée de


l?espace protégé


*


12H40 *********** Concert des Producteurs de Porcs en travers de la rue Joseph de MAISTRE


*


14H00************ Fin et début?


*


ATENTION : La rue LEPIC et le quartier son fermés à la circulation à partir de 09H00


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

J'aime bien les "oreillers neigeux" :love:


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Programme du jumelage GROLAND-MONTMARTRE



Je viendre !!!    :mouais:     :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je viendre !!!    :mouais:     :love:



pas mieux   :rateau:


----------



## fanou (10 Octobre 2004)

J'y étais !!!
en direct Mickael kael:


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2004)

D'autres photos ici 

si vous en avez d'autres ou même des vidéo  :love: ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> D'autres photos ici
> 
> si vous en avez d'autres ou même des vidéo  :love: ...



Dis-donc elle est vraiment classe Madame la Présidente


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

Mais encore...


----------



## piro (27 Octobre 2004)

exclusif nous avons retouvé le chat qui floode


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> D'autres photos ici
> 
> si vous en avez d'autres ou même des vidéo  :love: ...



Des fois on regretterait presque de pas être parigo...      :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2004)

Mais encore encore...


----------



## abba zaba (5 Novembre 2004)

Élections américaines, Georges W est élu haut-les-mains cependant que le reste du monde avait tout misé sur Kerry, comme quoi faut pas trop charger la mule 







Médecine : Au Japon, une jeune chercheuse met au point un moyen efficace pour, je cite, "lutter efficacement contre ce rhume de merde" :hein: 








Web shopping spécial tuning :Il est beau et il est gratuit ! C'est l'aileron en freeware.  








Cinéma maintenant, on retrouve de nouveau Simon Templar dans cette huitième version du Saint   









Enfin... Mode,  sur MacG, Supermoquette lance sa ligne d'accessoires pour les filles :rateau: 







Bon dredi et banzaï


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Des fois on regretterait presque de pas être parigo...      :love:



me sentirais plus grolandais que parisien en ce moment


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


ça me rappelle quelqu'un :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2004)

Chirurgie esthétique

le vrai visage de Lorna 

(à droite avec les cornes rouges hein  ) 



Cadeaux

Les fetes approchent et il faut dire que les forums pour les modos du bar ca commence à devenir .. rasoir 






Journalimse (écrit sans faute)

Meme pendant les vacances les admins ne choment pas pour vous communiquer les nouvellse les plus importantes sur MacGeekneration







Emploi

Du coté de la MGZ, on ne chome pas non plus en ces fins d'années.
Bien au contraire, le recrutement pour le clan [M4K] se poursuit plus que jamais !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2004)

Ca marche, on continue.

Disparitions

Après le 2ième semestre où la grande question chez Apple fut "mais où est passé l'ordinateur", voici la question du 31 décembre : "mais où k'elle est passée ma bouteille de champ' ? "







Père Noel

J'ai découvert en fouillant dans les bureaux de Tata Zaza les cadeaux de Noel des modos !
Ah .. celui-ci .. je sais pour qui qu'il est   






RER A, B, C, D

Le thread "à la queu leu leu" l'un des grands succès (soupir !)) du bar







SAES

Qui a dit que les suisses ne savaient pas s'amuser ...:mouais:
Chauffe WebO !!!
:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

Sexe

Exclusifs ! On connait déjà le prochain sujet de thebig intitulé "l'amour au bureau" (sex in the office).






Jouyeuuux annniversaiiiiire .....

Jeromemac ! Allez WebO et moi nous t'offrons un nouvel avatar ! 






Faisez la fête

De source sure, Mackie aurait connu hier soir une rentrée difficile à la maison. Son état d'hébriété avancé ne l'a cependant pas empeché de vouloir manifester sa créativité. Il était au départ parti pour écrire "fleur quelque chose" en pissant dans la neige , mais à défaut de neige il a changé de tactique : Bonnée 2005 ! euh


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

Avatar

Du coté de la MGZ toujours, cette année 2005 est l'occasion pour certains de faire des retouches : ci dessous, Shralldam après son opération de chirgie esthétique devant le faire tomber définitivement du coté de la force [M4K] et délaisser sa copine nom de zeus ! 






Sport

Ah on comprend mieux cet intéret si fort des belges pour la petite reine ...  






technologie : 


le suppositoire avec une prise jack, pratique pour emmener partout. Se branche directement sur l'iPod et vous fait vibrer de l'intérieur !








Bizarrerie

Tiens ! Une couille de modo !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

Prevention

Ah visiblement pendant cette fin d'année 2004, il y a eu mise sous quarantaine de quelques nioubs on dirait ! 







Suicide

Macelenne tentant de s'autobannir du bar !!!  






Beurk

Exclusif !  Thebig menacé par TomTom !!! 







Les gestes qui sauvent

Pour bien commencer l'année, les nouveaux modérateurs ont reçu une formation organisée par Amok sur "comment maitriser un nioubie esseulé".
Des conseils bien pratiques !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

Animaux du monde

De vieilles photos de Sonny posant amicalement avec un nioub' !








Raide is Red

Une nouvelle signalétique vient d'apparaitre sur les forums MacG destinés à empecher les trolls de poster en rond et aux rumeurs les plus folles de s'émanciper :







Le cadeau fait aux modos

Et nous finirons notre édition spéciale du jour sur les présents offerts par benjamin aux 3 modérateurs du bar : un superbe sidecar pour pouvoir mieux officier entre les tables de threads ! 

Merci Benjamiiiin ! (_Non Pauuul, c'est à moi d'en faiiire aujourd'hui ! Je l'ai pas eu moiii ces jours-ci !!! _)






Allez banzaii et torchez vous bien !!


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Géopolitique : 




Ca y est TheBig s'engage dans la révolution : ça va chauffer !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2005)

*Avatar

Jeromemac revient après un séjour à l'hopital !  







Gameurs

Du coté de la MGZ, une chose est sûre : ca pète le feu !








Technologie

Ah on voit que les soldes ont été profitable pour Golf cette année ! 








Jusqu'à l'OS


Ah ces nioubies qui se tournent vers Linux .. 




*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2005)

par ici les soldes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2005)

*Toudoudoum

"Votre attention, s'il vous plait : la nioubie ayant garé son post en double file dans beurk est priée de pointer ses fesses hors de ce sujet réservé aux mecs ! 
... 

Oui, quoi qu'est-ce qu'y a iMaxounet ?   "







Extraball, shoot again

Face au manque d'originalité des jeux proposés au bar, une demande a été faite dans le cybercafé de la MGZ auprès des clients. A l'issu d'un immense brainstorming, Num41 a exposé la proposition des gamers ("ouais bah d'te façon c'était çà ou POOOOONG !    ")







"Nous faisons des forums, et nous le faisons bien"

Nous soulignons une excellente initiative de la part de Sonnyboy afin de remédier à la bile parfois présente sur les forums.
A noter que celà peut aussi servir aux nioubies, éméchés et abrutis après un léger 'tit coup de tic tac rouge 







Assurancetourix

Ouhlà !  visiblement certains n'ont pas apprécié Rebecca ce week-end ! 






* 

_C'tout pour aujourd'hui.
Allez, Banzaïi ! _


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

People : le fils caché de superman... 'tain la kryptonite, ça fait des dégats !







Pratique : Le chien pour lèche-cul nonvoyant  







Informatique : Si vous avez un Imac G5, faites gaffe quand même : ils ont tellement tassé les composants chez apple, qu'au début, le ventilo fait un peu de bruit, et puis tout d'un coup comme ça sans prévenir,... Paf :affraid: 







Apple toujours, un aperçu de Tiger en attendant la sortie...  






Bof, enfin les mac-users ont l'air plutôt content 







Chez la concurence, pendant ce temps, on perd pas son temps  Hin!Hin!  







Accessoires : Macway annonce l'alumasse, bien pratique pour la mise en veille automatique






Enfin, pour vous mesdames qui devez vous absenter du foyer quelques jours, une nouveauté fantastique : le télé-repassage ! :love:




Pour la vapeur, je rappelle, c'est clic-droit hein ?   

Bye !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2005)

mouarrf !


----------



## abba zaba (3 Février 2005)

SOLIDARITÉ
Après la tournée des Enfoirés, Florent Pagny a inauguré
hier l'association Alouette, visant à reccueillir des fonds pour le fisc... 






_Je te plumerai la tête, je te plumerai la tête, et plus si affinités..._ :love:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
LA GUERRE DE LE GOLFE II. Au début ça avait l'air facile, mais faudrait pas que ça dure trop longtemps quand même ! 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------
IRAK TOUJOURS, ça y est, la France a enfin décroché un chantier de reconstruction ! 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------
PEOPLE : On s'inquiète beaucoup pour Francis Cabrel qui raconte partout qu'il a rencontré le Yéti.
D'après lui, il aurait même utilisé sa cââbâââne au fond du jârdiiiing...






--------------------------------------------------------------------------
MÉDECINE DOUCE, ou quand science et mode se rencontrent... ou encore comment 
l'institut pasteur met au point  le bonnet anti-dépresseur avec l'aide de Jean-Paul Gauthier. 






Oulah !  ça vaut le prozac ! :affraid:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
À MACG, on le sait, c'est pas toujours facile d'être newbie sur les forums, comme le montrent ces image :sad:












Aussi, ces derniers ont décidé de réagir en invitant les modérateurs à une AES MODOS/NEWBIES 
afin de tenter de reconstruire un tissu relationnel à la fois digne et amical.
La soirée avait bien commencé, les modos étaient plutôt détendus et l'ambiance était à la franche rigolade...







jusqu'à ce que les newbies décident qu'il était l'heure de passer à table...






Ah les vieux briscars sur ce coup, ils se sont fait avoir comme des bleus... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
CARNET ROSE : Amok et Pluto, ça y est :love:






--------------------------------------------------------------------------
OS X TIGER : Blob est déjà prêt ! 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENFIN, "en avril, ne te découvre pas d'un fil...
Et pourtant, sur le Mini-Chat aujourd'hui, 
Lumai a décidé de ne pas attendre le mois de mai pour se mettre au  Bluetooth.

Une Mini-photo avant/après :






Ahh ! les souris sans fil :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2005)

:love:   Rha c'est encore mieux quand ce sont les autres qu'ils le font


----------



## abba zaba (4 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :love:   Rha c'est encore mieux quand ce sont les autres qu'ils le font



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi ! A ce propos, tu es de garde pour la prochaine édition...    (c'est ton thread, non ?  )

De plus, j'exige d'être couvert contre les éventuelles représailles   (hum... Il paraît que Pluto n'a pas apprécié du tout...  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

mon thread, mon thread ...   bon ca tombe bien j'ai pécho des images à l'AGP (Agence Grolandaise de Presse)

Allez en cuisine  : on envoie en salle dans 5 minutes ! 5 minutes !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mon thread, mon thread ...   bon ca tombe bien j'ai pécho des images à l'AGP (Agence Grolandaise de Presse)
> 
> Allez en cuisine  : on envoie en salle dans 5 minutes ! 5 minutes !


T'as vu l'heure ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

Edition spéciale carnaval !

Urinoir

Supermoquette : l'art du déguisement !  







****************

Samba

Et vous pensez vraiment les nioubies que c'est en découpant Sonnyboy en 2 que vous pourrez le maitrisez   pffff ...







****************

Baby doll

Jeamba3000, fidèle à lui-meme








****************

L'expérience de Stanford

Vincmyl a enfin trouvé chaussure à son pied visiblement








****************


Nioubie un jour ...

Ah bah y en a qui ont quand meme compris !








****************


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu l'heure ?



Tu t'es vu ?  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

Vieux de la vieille

Ah ! decoris et petIrix ! Vas y avoir de l'emplumade ! 






*****************


30 Millions d'ennemis

 Non mais ca pas la tete !  N'est pas MaoStaïiïile qui veut !   






Allez file sale bête (si ca se trouve c'est macoGdo encore !  )


*****************

Jusqu'à l'OS

Ah ces jeunes switcher ! extremes qu'on vous dit ! :mouais:








*****************

Souisse attitude

Mais non Loudj, elles te vont pas les lunettes d'Olivier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

Déguisement powaaah 

C'est bon, Mackie, on t'a reconnu.. 







************


Des nouvelles de la MGZ ?

Tiens ! Gktarn ? T'as un frère jumeau ?







************

Bizutage

Ouais, enfin là .. :mouais: ca devient un peu n'importe quoi les avatars ..







************

idée cadeau

Trop bien le costume autoban  






************

Fusion 

Lumai et .. Grug ? :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

Au bureau

Thebig aurait déménagé son bureau pour soi disant augmenter sa productivité   






Ah y en a qui en chie au taf quand meme :rateau:

************

Cantine

MacAuvergne organise un repas entre macuser le 1er samedi du mois de mars. Ce que personne ne sait.. c'est que SM et mackie seront derrière les fourneaux  







************


AES à Clermont 2.0

Voici le programme 






 des personnes interessées ? Non ? Toujours pas ? 


************

Beurk 2

Ca ne s'est pas si bien passé que çà le déménagement du sujet "Beurk" 






Coup de coeur/ coup de pompe filmique

Paul Foguenne nous fait part de sa critique lors de sa dernière séance du film : "La momie se fait sucer" : "succès (sucer ?) garanti" nous a-t-il déclaré !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

Beurk

Toujours à jeter des pavés dans la mare ce cher Golf 






************

Le voyage de jeromemac ...

à Redmond !






Ca change un peu de toutes ces photos où ces bourges posent avec leur iPod sur les sommets de l'Everest 



************
Met ton doigt où j'ai mon doigt

Ah on peut dire qu'on avait des bons sujets de threads à l'époque, Sonny, Krystof et moi-

meme  






************

Rendez l'antenne

Et enfin une dernière dépeche où l'on ...  quoi ? Ah on me signale que des macGéens veulent s'exprimer. Je leur laisse la place. Allez y 

*Finn : une image pour toi :   * 






 :mouais:  :mouais:   

Allez, envoyez le bouzin !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d



presque


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

:d :d :d


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :d :d :d



Doit y avoir un virus dans le coin  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

Tribumac

Je vent un Iulette Pacarr peu servi, nombreux frags jamais gagner. On ma dis qu'ils fonctionèe sur Nhampster, enfim 1 truc pour téléchargé des la musik. Matairiel non testée(je sui sur ma queue)

Mersi denchairire. Je suis vendeurs sèrieu.

Un eBayeur anonyme







Mmmh bizarre bizarre .. 

***********

Voyage au pays des volcans verts

jpmiss s'est enfin décidé à revenir dans les volcans pour c't'AES. Après un trek rapide à Vulcania et au sommet du Puy-de-Dome, il a posé pour son album photo dans son plus simple appareil. "J'y étais !" a-t-il déclaré.






***********

Informatique

C'est donc çà le succès d'Unix ! 






Un bar à pute !  :rateau:


***********


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

Sortie

jeromemac en famille au zoo. 

...c'pas étonnant aussi  après qu'il soit si extreme 






************

Beurk

"Ah le 2 roues ! Ca me botte !" (Applepie)







************

Rad

C'est vrai qu'on peut en foutre des choses sur le macmini  :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (6 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sortie
> 
> jeromemac en famille au zoo.
> 
> ...c'pas étonnant aussi  après qu'il soit si extreme


      
faut tirer à vue !!!


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tribumac
> 
> Je vent un Iulette Pacarr peu servi, nombreux frags jamais gagner. On ma dis qu'ils fonctionèe sur Nhampster, enfim 1 truc pour téléchargé des la musik. Matairiel non testée(je sui sur ma queue)
> 
> ...



      

Les deux font la paire ! 

Finn, merci !    

Ceci dit, si tu veux te faire pardonner, tu dois offrir un pack de bière à l'anonyme !


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2005)

En passant, juste une question : il est devenu équilibriste, Mackie ? parce que y a des trucs dans le texte, moi, je risque pas d'y arriver : sur mes pieds, ça va, sur les mains, je comprends que certains y arrivent (même si c'est pas pour moi   ) mais là, franchement, chapeau, si l'on peut dire !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2005)

boire avec Modération

Ouais ouais, ca arrive 







**************


SAES : les premières photos

C'est vrai qu'il en a une grosse SYLKO ! 







**************

Sport

Le Mao Style, toujours bien placé








**************

Flood

Ah ca ils n'ont pas apprécié les petits nioubies du bar de se faire enfermer dans le train


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Beurk
> 
> "Ah le 2 roues ! Ca me botte !" (Applepie)



 :affraid: alan.a a encore posté dans vroumvroum


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2005)

Télévision

Arrivée imminente de la TNT : on vous préviens : parait que ca troue le cul 







*****************

Déco

Très"DISCO" le salon d'Anntraxh ! :love:






*****************

Armement

Depuis le temps qu'on vous le dit que les modos du bar tirent à blanc  :rateau: 






*****************

Modérateur

Pas très crédible le nouveau modo Daffyb sans son masque de canard 






*****************

The end has no end

Et pour finir ce journal, le mot de la fin au MAO STYLE :






  encore un coup de Mackie !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2005)

Déco

Des nouvelles de Mackie qui termine son déménagement : passage par Ikéa oblige ! 






---------------------


Race MacGenerationTeam

2 bonnes nouvelles : 
- Grâce à SM, Saint-Maclou sera l'un des sponsors officiels de l'équipe Macgeneration-brouzzoufs-team 
- En cas de coup dur, SM jouera les supporters du team MacG : on ne doute pas qu'il saura trouver les mots pour motiver ses troupes ! 







---------------------

Modérateurs

Amok, PAul, c'est bon : je prend le relais 












---------------------

Capture d'écran

Elle aussi, elle a des problèmes avec son mac Robertaudiovidéo







---------------------


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2005)

Perdu de vue

Commencons par des nouvelles rassurantes : on a retouvé PetIrix ! 







----------------------


Sport

Pas au point Nexka .. pas au point .. 






----------------------

Informatique

Ah ! enfin une keynote interessante qui explique l'intéret d'avoir un G5 chez soi ! 






----------------------

Keynote

C'est officiel : cette année encore, Steve Jobs ne fera pas la présentation à Paris : il a délégué le MaoStyle pour ce faire !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2005)

AES anal historique

L'AES se décline à toutes les sauces, meme à la sauce Nuoc Nam !






----------------

MacG d'or

Cette année encore, les macG d'or reprennent du service.
Exception faite : les vainqueurs des catégories "plus gros nioubs" et "plus gros trolls" se verront remettre leur trophée directement dans l'orifice qui leur sert pour poster sur MacG 






Aaaaaaah !  Bialès .. c'est un peu notre Pierre de Coubertin à nous ! 


----------------

Coup de gueule

Je laisse maintenant la parole au Mao Style qui a manifestement un message à faire passer









----------------

Geek

Ouhla !  C'est officiel la MAcGameZone a fusionné avec avec anime icons ! 
La preuve ci dessous : Slug vient de récupérer les icones DBZ !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2005)

Fanatisme

Ca se voit qu'il l'aime jusqu'à l'OS sa fille, mtra ! 







-------------

Saint-Maclouuuu, évideeeeeeemment !

On t'as reconnu SM ! Sort de là   






-------------

MacLan

Jouer et dormir à la Maclan c'est possible ! 







--------------

C'est tout pour les restes accumulés. Vous aussi, pensez au tri sélectif de vos déchets 

Allez Banzaïïï !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Saint-Maclouuuu, évideeeeeeemment !
> 
> On t'as reconnu SM ! Sort de là


p'tain c'te gueule de bois aujourd'hui


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> p'tain c'te gueule de bois aujourd'hui



pour une fois que t'as le gourdin du matin, tu vas pas te plaindre...    :rateau:  




Bravo Finn, excellent une fois de +...


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> p'tain c'te gueule de bois aujourd'hui


 mais oui, tu peux aller pisser.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Race MacGenerationTeam
> 
> 2 bonnes nouvelles :
> - Grâce à SM, Saint-Maclou sera l'un des sponsors officiels de l'équipe Macgeneration-brouzzoufs-team
> - En cas de coup dur, SM jouera les supporters du team MacG : on ne doute pas qu'il saura trouver les mots pour motiver ses troupes !



Ma préférée du jour


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2005)

Y a pas à dire, en cabriolet ça le fait...


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)

C'est mercredi, Finn a retrouvé son bac à sable et sa cage à poule. :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2005)

MacG compte un nouveau modo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2005)

Signalisation

MacG va obliger ses modérateurs à arborer un visage humain, plus compréhensif envers les nioubes :







**********

Bar

Et oui SM, a force d'arroser, ca fini par pousser ! (bis)






**********

Sport

Michel vient de lacher une caisse. Si t'as la courante, demande au pilote devant il a quelques kleenex








***********

Equipement


Quel vantard cet Abba Zaba 







**********

Répression

Voilà ce qui se passe quand un nioub flood : il se prend un bon coup de pied au cul et file direct dans les airs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2005)

Sport auto beurk

Ah oui !!! Là on comprend mieux le rapport avec la terre tout çà ... :rateau:






**********

Trash Real forum

Les forumeurs l'ont décidés par sms-mp : cette semaine, c'est Billi qui nous quitte ! 








**********

Forums 

C'est vrai que vu l'état du bureau des pleurs à la réception, ca donne plus envie de ramener sa fraise dans le bar et de houspiller tout ce qui est vert et qui bouge :rateau:






***********

AES à Avignon

Votre serviteur y sera incognito  pour des reportages exclusifs pour les restes du monde !!






***********

Médecine

L'opération du bicou de Sonnyboy s'est très bien déroulé. N'empeche t'as eu raison jp de l'endormir, ca nous laisse le temps de se tirer avant son réveil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2005)

Sport auto

Ah bah voilà Michel, tu vas pouvoir jouer en réseau ! 






**********

Technologie

Exclusif ! la voiture des admins design by TomTom !






Et voici le modèle modo pour circuler rapidement entre chaque table au bar 






**********

Connexion

On arrete pas de vous le dire en ce moment : les forums marchent à l'envers






**********

le jeu des mille euros

A la question ca donne quoi un nioubie bourré au cacolac qu'on passerait admin pour le fun ? 
... 
la réponse : un nioubie en rouge, mais un nioubie quand même :rateau:






**********
Déménagements

Tiens semac fait du rangement


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Médecine
> 
> L'opération du bicou de Sonnyboy s'est très bien déroulé. N'empeche t'as eu raison jp de l'endormir, ca nous laisse le temps de se tirer avant son réveil




    

j'attends impatiemment de voir la tête du premier qui lui demande : "Sonny, t'as pas l'heure ?"...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2005)

Humour

C'est vrai qu'on se marre bien sur le toubar, hein Grug  :love:






**************

People

Apparemment, ca a l'air de bien marché cette nouvelle union entre Michel Nascar et Saint-Maclou !






**************

Voyager

alors les nioubs : c''tait bien le ban ?






**************

Voyager 2


Not bad stook, not bad, ... sharpen up this corner and I think you'll do allright


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas à dire, en cabriolet ça le fait...




  Ah ouais ! Si on veut etre dans les temps ce soir vaut mieux partir maintenant en pimmobile alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Signalisation
> 
> MacG va obliger ses modérateurs à arborer un visage humain, plus compréhensif envers les nioubes :



Bassman!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Mai 2005)

Evenement

Il semblerait qu'un évenement important se prépare dans le sud de la France !?
On peut voir depuis les premiéres heures du jour de nombreuses personnes déambuler dans les rues d'Avignon...






Beaucoup portent des chemises à fleurs, cependant on notera que certain hésite encore entre vert et violet    :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bassman!!!




Non : moi


----------



## frj (31 Mai 2005)

*Ayez pitié de Finn !!!* 






http://www.xes.cx/MT/archives/2005/04/meow.html


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2005)

*Exclusif !!!*

Les coulisses de MacG: Admins surveillant ce qui se dit sur les forums


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2005)

*SonnyBoy à la chasse aux nioubies:*

"Tombe le futal, me voila"


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2005)

*Souvenirs souvenirs...*

AES Suisse 2005: P**** il a fait froid !!


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2005)

*Photo MacG 2005*

La MGZ a répondu à l'appel. Et maintenant, faut qu'ils courent vite


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2005)

*Vol AirFrance Paris-Tokyo*

Mackie !!! On t'avais pourtant dit de pas jouer avec le canot de sauvetage !!


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2005)

*Mao Style* 

Arrêtez de faire sursauter Finn


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2005)

*Arme anti flood enfin à la hauteur du problème* 

Ça va chier !!!


----------



## Nexka (31 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sport
> 
> Pas au point Nexka .. pas au point ..




MDR     

J'avais pas vu  

Mais bon l'Aviron Bayonnais dont je parle..... C'est une équipe de Rugby


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

ben là aussi ils ont de T-shirts rayés


----------



## Nexka (1 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben là aussi ils ont de T-shirts rayés



Mais non!!!! :hein: Vous y connaissez rien!!!  

Déjà on dit pas un T-Shirt, on dit un maillot!!  ... Un maillot de rugby hein!! Pas de bain.. 
Et puis à l'Aviron Bayonnais, ils sont pas rayés les maillots!! :mouais: Ils sont ciel en haut et blanc en bas... :love: :love: 

Rhaaa lalala faut tout leur dire :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non!!!! :hein: Vous y connaissez rien!!!
> 
> Déjà on dit pas un T-Shirt, on dit un maillot!!  ... Un maillot de rugby hein!! Pas de bain..
> Et puis à l'Aviron Bayonnais, ils sont pas rayés les maillots!! :mouais: Ils sont ciel en haut et blanc en bas... :love: :love:
> ...



Tu nous feras une explication avec démo le 18 hein.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2005)

frj a dit:
			
		

> *Ayez pitié de Finn !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Putain le chef est passé !!   

A genous manants devant le gourou du Mao Style !! 
    
Nephou, ramène ta calculatrice, tu reprend tes fonctions de comptable !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *Arme anti flood enfin à la hauteur du problème*
> 
> Ça va chier !!!




Maxou, ca t'arrive de lire les pages d'avant ?  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (12 Juin 2005)

Jamais


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> J'avais pas vu
> 
> Mais bon l'Aviron Bayonnais dont je parle..... C'est une équipe de Rugby



Vi mais note que vu la place au classement qu'ils affichent sur leur site, ils ont l'air de ramer pas mal quand même.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Putain le chef est passé !!
> 
> A *genous* manants devant le gourou du Mao Style !!
> 
> Nephou, ramène ta calculatrice, tu reprend tes fonctions de comptable !




Hum  :mouais:  Ou nos genous seront mousses, ou nos genoux seront mouxes (Jacques Baudouin)


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi mais note que vu la place au classement qu'ils affichent sur leur site, ils ont l'air de ramer pas mal quand même.




Alors déjà l'Aviron Bayonnais vienne tout juste de monter dans le top 16   Juste cette année   Il leur faut un peu de temps d'adaptation...  :hein: 
Et puis au match allé ils ont battu Biarritz, les champions de France d'hier soir!!!   
Et puis d'abord vive Bayonne   
Et puis voila quoi   
On est tous dans le même bateau de toute façon


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Putain le chef est passé !!
> 
> A genous manants devant le gourou du Mao Style !!
> 
> Nephou, ramène ta calculatrice, tu reprend tes fonctions de comptable !









j'fais ça à l'ancienne


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

te manque plus que ca :



 a moins que tu fasse tout de tete ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

fiou à deux doigts d'être pipi-caca


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2005)

*Katarn perd de l'huile ?*
Bah, le pauvre clone fait trop d'efforts en ce moment....


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

*Les Troopers sont comme les autres
-----------------------------*

Un trooper est humain finalement, avec toutes ses petites contraintes de la vie quotidienne...







---
Bandanculais©  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Médecine

Une bien belle prothèse pour stook ! 






------------------------

MGZ 4 ever

Bassou a récupéré les ustensiles de cuisine de Hero apparemment ! 






------------------------

Photo exclusive

Sonnyboy en vrai ! 






Notre sauveur !  

-------------------------

People

Les modérateurs du bar ! Quelles stars ! :love:







-------------------------

Pollution

Selon des sources sures, les plages suisses auraient été polluées cette nuit par le dégazage sauvage d'un cargo. Dès ce matin, les bénévoles étaient en place pour nettoyer les plages suisses.
ici sur la photo, le porte parole, Supermoquette.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

Quelle ligne !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

eBuy

A vendre sur Tribumac : sapin lumineux peu servi, cause vente d'enfants.







------------------------

Technologie

C'est vrai qu'il y a eu des sacrés aménagements dans l'A380 ! Ergonomique et tout et tout ! 








------------------------

AES Suisse

Un admin ca ne se laisse pas abattre par les éléments : meme s'il pleut, il trouve toujours de quoi s'amuser, plutot que de rien branler 







------------------------

Commerce extérieur

De retour de courses : SM !






------------------------

Sea, sex and sun

Benjamin, de retour de vacances : visiblement il a pris un coup de soleil !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Quelle ligne !!!!



C'est notre éditorialiste


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

mdr


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

Hé Hé Hé !  Encore de beaux restes !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Médecine
> 
> Une bien belle prothèse pour stook !
> 
> ...




  ........

effectivement.....d'ailleurs, elle en a effrayé plus d'une.....


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ........
> 
> effectivement.....d'ailleurs, elle en a effrayé plus d'une.....



On peut même voir que du coup, elles se sont contentées de te tailler les oreilles !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> On peut même voir que du coup, elles se sont contentées de te tailler les oreilles !



mince, je croayais que c'etait mon coté "seigneur des anneaux"...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Photo exclusive
> 
> Sonnyboy en vrai !
> 
> ...



pour info...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour info...



Une bien belle galerie ; comme on les aime


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Baygon vert

Contre les nioubies moustiques, rien de tel qu'un bon coup de ...






---------------------

Une dent contre ...

Après la fouille à l'IP (cf post 1), MacG engage une procédure pour débusquer les trolls. Yip est chargé des exmens dentaires. Ceux qui refoulent du bec seront recalés.






---------------------

Bas les masques !

Anonyme tombe le masque ... 










---------------------


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2005)

Bah si on peux plus refouler du goulot apres une 'tite bite


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2005)

JO 2012

C'est donc à Londres que se dérouleront les JO 2012 ...
Devant l'ampleur de la tache, les architectes Anglais se sont mis tout de suite au travail :
à l'issu de la première réunion, la maquette d'un projet important était pratiquement terminée...






 :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2005)

*Alors*
heureuse ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit

C'est vraiment un gros n'importe quoi les users en ce moment ...   






-------------------

Et avec google ...

Voici la nouvelle future enseigne du bar ...  :mouais:   






(tout le monde aura reconnu derennes, un jour de bonne humeur)

-------------------
Aménagement du territoire


et non, on ne pourra pas l'agrandir le bar... va falloir stopper le flood aussi les filles 






-------------------

Bas les masques II

Apparemment Anonyme nous ferait de l'anti-américanisme primaire ... encore un indice !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

Pièce d'identité

Pas toujours évident de savoir à quoi elles ressemblent les filles du bar ...






--------------------

Cinéma

Exclusif ! Sonnyboy vient d'annoncer dans Endives_Magazine qu'il allait faire le remake du Grand Pardon !






(bon évidemment là il a été doublé : cette scène est trop dangereuse, ils ont pris un cascadeur  )

--------------------

Ciné Cinéma

c'est fou quand on y repense, on a l'impression que Amok a toujours été violet. Et pourtant, ces images restrouvés par l'archiviste en témoignent : c'est un passé tout récent qui ne date que de l'année dernière (voir photo lors de l'intronisation à la caste des violets- à gauche SAS Amok, à droite Bengili avec une moumoutte réalisé à partir des chevelures de Benjamin,  et de rezba )








--------------------

Cuisine

Exit Barbarella, exit robertav, maintenant c'est le purfilsdelatambouille qui se met aux fourneaux du bar ! 







--------------------

Justice


scandale : voici les images du prochain scandale pesant sur Bambi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

Internet

En attendant la rentrée de septembre, des rumeurs ciruclent sur les transferts de modos ... 
Il semblerait que Global ait une promotion : il passerait de Classic à Internet. Ce n'est pas le seul changement il deviendrait violet aussi  






------------------

Signalétique

Bon et là comme çà ? Elle est plus claire la charte, ou tout le monde s'en torche ? 






------------------

Grand banditisme

Nous venons de recevoir une K7 sur l'enlèvement de Ginette107 ....







C'est  ... DocEvil le kidnappeur !!!!  Mao Style, A l'assaut !!! 

-----------------

Oui, chef !

- Bon je crois qu'on a fait du bon boulot au bar, maintenant tout le monde a compris les règles du bar et les applique.
- ...






----------------

Des nouvelles d'....

Aricosec ! Il est passé par ici ! 






Banzai !


----------



## molgow (17 Juillet 2005)

*Braconnage*

Certains admins abattraient sans scrupules certains membres pour satisfaire leurs instincts primitifs. Ici benjamin fier d'avoir abattu mactambour.






*
Tour de France*

Après avoir vu les images de l'étape d'aujourd'hui, supermoquette a décidé d'arrêter la drogue et commencer le vélo :






*Coup de vieux

*Exclusif ! On a retrouvé une photo de supermoquette enfant !


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

Vache ! mackie ne suit plus le tour alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vache ! mackie ne suit plus le tour alors ?



mais si: c'est lui qui a pris la photo  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2005)

putain ça grimpe :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

*Starsky et Hutch*
débarquent de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique












*Ah*
le charme de l'uniforme


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Juillet 2005)

*Les enfants !*
je vous ai déjà dit 1000 fois de ne pas ouvrir le frigo


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Médecine
> 
> L'opération du bicou de Sonnyboy s'est très bien déroulé. N'empeche t'as eu raison jp de l'endormir, ca nous laisse le temps de se tirer avant son réveil



Mais dit moi mon Finnounet, je l'avais pas vue celle là....

Coquin...


----------



## macelene (1 Août 2005)

*Bains relaxants: *














Remove bad conditions and keep  them off!  Use *Sonny Boy* *Bath Crystals.*  Available in Cast Off Evil,  Go Away Hot Foot and Jinx-Remover! 


    
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bains relaxants: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça doit être un homonyme, le notre, il n'y aurait pas eu de virgule dans le prix


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

Le prion est de retour ...


:love::love::love:




Alors, mangez du cochon !!!


:love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

*Britney Spears n'est plus "la meilleure employée du mois".*







* Trop dur pour elle ...*


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

*Et oui, Ben Laden a bien changer de planéte !!!*


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

*Ben oui, Ben Laden a bien changé de planéte ...


*


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Ben oui, Ben Laden a bien changé de planéte ...
> 
> 
> *



C'est vrai que ce mec est la pire des ordures que la terre ait porté, mais de là à l'exiler chez les Télétobies ... Non, il ne méritait quand même pas ça !


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

*Mickael Jakson porte plainte contre son chirurgien :

*


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2005)

*Supermoquette*

Une photo exclusive du bureau de supermoquette ! 







*DTC*

Ici deux nioubEs en train de s'initier au fameux DTC©.







*Macgé Grand Prix : ce qu'on ne vous a pas montré !*

Une photo des toilettes après la course avec un membre de la team MacGé en train de se "soulager". C'est beau le sport !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Août 2005)

Compétition

Caddie Rider (à gauche) Vs Cadillac (à droite ) 







****************

Façon grands peintres ...

Le bar dans tous ses états ....






****************

Podcast MacG

Le prochain invité du podcast macG : Backcat !! 







****************

Bréviaire du parler macGéen

Allez Sonny, explique nous ce que c'est le tomber de futal ?!


----------



## molgow (8 Août 2005)

*Parlons vroum vroum ...*

Le sujet étant tellement peu visité que certains l'utilisent pour «d'étranges pratiques»... 
​






* Mao's style*
​




*

Qui l'eut cru !*

 Le Doc se lance dans les consultations médicales ! Ici avec un de ses premiers patients : sonnyboy. ***





*

Exclusif : Modern__Thing !*

 Une photo exclusive de Modern__Thing lors de ses débuts sur MacGénération ! 







*Vacances*

 GKatarn en vacances avec ses enfants (ne nous demandez pas comment techniquement il peut se reproduire ) !





_
*** Désolé   _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

Toujours très bon   
Me rappelle plus si je l'avais pas déjà mise la 1ere (photo évidemment  )


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

j'ai idée qui va reprendre une baffe mais de qui ? :d


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah*
> le charme de l'uniforme



L'armure attire les blondes à forte poirine 



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> *Vacances*
> 
> GKatarn en vacances avec ses enfants (ne nous demandez pas comment techniquement il peut se reproduire ) !
> 
> ...


D'abord, il en manque 2 sur la photo 
Et pis, ma délicatesse coutumière ne me permet pas de vous révéler le secret de la reproduction des Troopers


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai idée qui va reprendre une baffe mais de qui ? :d



Aié...

/me a baffé les coupables :casse:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Août 2005)

Supermoquette ne dort jamais sur le ventre...








Son plus beau cadeau :


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2005)

Sonny, Doc, SM ! Venez, les nioubes sont prêts pour l'inspection !





----------

Mao Style du coté de Neuilly/Passy





----------

Mao Style toujours : Finn à enfin réussi à chopper derenn





----------

Eh ! Les nioubes, faut se relire avant de poster !





----------

Bon, alors, pour aller du point A au point B ...





----------

'tain, attends, il va toujours pouvoir frimer maintenant, avec son minibar dans sa merco !





----------

ze niou accessoire top mode : le sac à dos en peau de chèvre véritable !





----------

Rien n'arrête la marche en avant de la médecine, elle s'attaque aux pathologies réputées les plus incurables !





----------

G.W.Bush : "pour vaincre, il faut se mettre dans la peau de l'ennemi ... 'tain, ça gratte !"


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

*Nouveau kit mains libres :







Fouille au corps: 








Oeuf transgénique:






*


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Il viennent justement de relacher un zoophile par ici


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

*Lepurfils dans son sommeil:







Son bureau:






*


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

*Stook, c'est pas drôle de conduire des trains :







De pére en fils chez les Stargazer :





*


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

*Bush regarde l'effet de sa nouvelle arme :






*


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Et oui, Bush s'assoit bel et bien sur le monde !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

Héhé  Faisez gaffe aux doublons quand meme ! :rateau:

La sagesse, PAscal77 et molgow ont bien redressé la barre (MMmh :love:  ).
Je vais voir ce qui reste dans le frigo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, Bush s'assoit bel et bien sur le monde !




déjà bu :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

je préfère le test de rorschach enfin quoique


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je préfère le test de rorschach enfin quoique


Sur les fesses ? C'est comme ça que tu l'as passé ??? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> déjà bu :rateau:


Désolé ... mais aux risques de te décevoir encore, j'en tente un autre !!



 Incroyable ! Le fils caché de Batman et Catwoman  ! 







et il a une petite fiancée !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Sur les fesses ?
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


Pas le choix à par si on s'appelle Carlos


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

*Nouvelle compétition récemment integrée au programme des J.O :






*


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

C'est myso les filles sont desous


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

Bah, c'est moins lourd à déplacer !


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Nouvelle compétition récemment integrée au programme des J.O :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'a pas d'image !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

Surprise !

surprise : et non les enfants.. cette année, pas de noel ! 






-------------------------

Economie

 Exclusif ! le vrai travail de spyro ! (et en plus il a changé de casquette ! un scandale ! )







-------------------------

Humour

Alors c'est l'histoire d'un belge qui part chasser le caribou au canada et ...






-------------------------

Où sortir dans le sud ?

Officel ! Sonny et lepurfilsdelatambouille viennent d'ouvrir leur restaurant ! 






-------------------------

Technologie

Allo ? Devine d'où je t'appelle !


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas d'image !!


De quoi tu parles ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas d'image !!



retenez moi ou je  fais un malheur    :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> De quoi tu parles ?


Ton post *Nouvelle compétition récemment integrée au programme des J.O : ...
*... devrait être suivi d'une image non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> De quoi tu parles ?



Rien : y avait une promo : un minitel acheté, 1 cervelet de colibri offert


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ton post *Nouvelle compétition récemment integrée au programme des J.O : ...
> *... devrait être suivi d'une image non ?



Oui elle est suivie d'une image, on la voit. Recharge ta page, vide ton cache, change de naviguateur, pose ta question dans les forums techniques ou reviens dans une semaine.


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rien : y avait une promo : un minitel acheté, 1 cervelet de colibri offert


Bon, tu me rassure i 

:love:


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rien : y avait une promo : un minitel acheté, 1 cervelet de colibri offert



Y'a pas besoin de s'exciter comme ça, j'y peux rien, si je la vois pas ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas besoin de s'exciter comme ça,



Qui s'excite ici ? 



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> j'y peux rien, si je la vois pas ....



Nous non plus.


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Ah sur mon mac je la vois !! 

Trés belle discipline


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2005)

*Aucune excuse ne sera acceptée*






***************

*Après "On achève bien les chevaux", "On calibre bien les pamplemousses"*
Roberto, si tu nous r'garde 






***************
*Le concept du marché aux puces revisité*






***************
*Pour complèter la collec de Patochman*






***************
*Le Zénith n'étant pas libre, MacGeneration a du prendre d'autres dispositions pour l'A.E.S.*






***************​
La suite à plusse


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

*Tous à vos chéquiers, l'applemobile est née :

*


----------



## Mac et Kette (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ... mais aux risques de te décevoir encore, j'en tente un autre !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mefie toi Argogo,
c'est la tenue de combat
des modos du Mao style,
sacré Finn !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Tous à vos chéquiers, l'applemobile est née :
> 
> *



Un _gamer_ te rétorquera çà :






çà en jette non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2005)

*Les talibans réinventent le "monokini"*






***************

*Le suspense de l'été : Roberto va-t-il tromper Pépita ?*






***************

*Ah ... Ben non !*






***************

*Le Mao Style King Size se met au frais*






***************

*Une autre version du Mao Style King Size*






***************

* Daffyb est un petit imprudent, mais il a été pris sur le fait !*






***************
*SonnyBoy adopte le Mao Style ... Ou c'est le contraire ?*






***************​
A plusse


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2005)

*Dis, Marinette, tu crois qu'il aura décongelé avant qu'on arrive à la maison ?*






*****************

*Un classique de MacGe : DT©*






*****************

*Le sport, c'est la santé : Supermoquette se met au foutebôle !*






*****************


*Celle ci n'a pas perdu QUE son match !*






*****************

*Rien que six bières, et elle en est toute retournée !*






*****************

*Lassé d'abimer sa voiture, Lesqual s'est enfin décidé à prendre le bus !*






*****************​
A plusse


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2005)

*Comme chaque jour à cette heure, c'est la cohue dans les transports en commun*






*****************

*Le ministre interrogé sur ce sujet, nous répond : "Cool, man, cool !"*






*****************

*Finances, maintenant : l'écureuil de la caisse d'épargne interrogé sur la santé de l'entreprise répond "du coté des noisettes, ça se porte très bien !"*






*****************


*Situation embarassante : Interrogé sur ses projets, il répond : "j'essaie d'avoir l'air de ne pas avoir l'air ..."*






*****************

*Trop de PV impayés dans les quartiers : d'après le préfet, les contrevenants ne comprenaient pas bien ce qu'on leur voulait. "mais avec ce nouveau modèle scientifiquement étudié ..."*






*****************

*Et enfin, pour finir, santé publique : l'obésité est un réel problème de société, qui d'ailleurs ne concerne pas que l'homme !*






*****************​
A plusse


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

*La nature est bien faite, tout de même ...











*


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

*Et pour continuer la collection Apple:










*


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

Dans la collec' Apple, t'as oublié celui-là :






Oui, je sais : déjà bu et depuis longtemps, mais çà me fait tjrs rire


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dans la collec' Apple, t'as oublié celui-là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Je suis une femme !!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis une femme !!!*



Ah ... Ben alors, tu prends celui de droite i


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... Ben alors, tu prends celui de droite i


*Arghhhh *


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

*Pour NED :


*


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... Ben alors, tu prends celui de droite i


Fallait le fer...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis une femme !!!*



Et ?    :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

*Mao Style ?





*


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et ?    :love:



Ben rien, elle pisse pas debout, c'est tout.


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Economie
> 
> Exclusif ! le vrai travail de spyro ! (et en plus il a changé de casquette ! un scandale ! )


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

Du html, ça va pas non !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

Autoportrait

Lumière sur mes deux comodos !







-----------------------

Technologie

Aricosec nous donne sa définition de "mettre la main à la patte"






-----------------------

Rage au volant

- pardon monsieur, c'est quoi un coup d'boule disco ?" 
- rho le nul le nioub !! 'spèce de morveux va !! Tu pourras m'adresser la parole quand tu auras autant de posts que moi. Va te faire cuire un oeuf gamin !!"






-----------------------

Technologie

C'est vrai que c'était mieux IRC avant !






-----------------------

Mémoires d'outre tombe

Ne pas oublier de rendre une 'tite visite à derennes pour la toussaint.


----------



## Sloughi (14 Août 2005)

vous avez la réponse? :


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> vous avez la réponse? :



Vi, ça, c'était une pub pour je ne sais plus quelle Citroën il y a cinq ou six ans, je crois. Dans cette situation, la bonne réponse est : "J'enclenche les boucliers arrières, et déclenche les contre mesures électroniques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2005)

*Chat alors, chat m'étonne beaucoup !*






************

*Patochman ! Tu vas pas boire ça ?*






************

*Bon, on a déjà trouvé la rue, plus qu'a trouver la maison de sonnyBoy, maintenant  !*






************

*Suite aux restrictions budgétaires qui la frappent, la gendarmerie lance une grande campagne d'adoption !*






************

*Et [Maj]+[pomme]+[N], c'est fait pour les chiens ?*






************​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2005)

*La "blonditude" enfin à la portée de toutes !*






************

*Les grandes catastrophes du vingtième siècle !*






************

*Windows ? buggé ?*






************

*Apple, moqueur, se paie la tête de Billou !*






************​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ************
> 
> *Patochman ! Tu vas pas boire ça ?*
> 
> ...



Mélangé avec le whisky P & M distillé ici par Pietra & Mavela ; c'est un premier pas vers l'autonomie 
 :love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *Et [Maj]+[pomme]+[N], c'est fait pour les chiens ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu regardes bien Pascal, c'est du Platinium, donc le raccourcit est bon

(Platinium, pour ceux qui ont découvert le Mac après 2001, c'est le nom de l'interface de MacOS à partir du 8 et donc jusqu'au 9)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mélangé avec le whisky P & M distillé ici par Pietra & Mavela ; c'est un premier pas vers l'autonomie
> :love:



Ça, ça dépend de ce que tu entends par "autonomie", si c'est au sens "indépendance relative", peut-être, mais si tu parles "d'autonomie de fonctionnement", j'ai un doute, au delà d'un certain taux d'alcoolémie, elle en prend un vieux coup dans l'aile !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si tu regardes bien Pascal, c'est du Platinium, donc le raccourcit est bon
> 
> (Platinium, pour ceux qui ont découvert le Mac après 2001, c'est le nom de l'interface de MacOS à partir du 8 et donc jusqu'au 9)



Je n'en disconviens pas, d'ailleurs, en fait, celui que j'ai mis était erroné (c'est "Créer un nouveau dossier"), le gag, c'était de remplacer la méthode "manuelle" de la photo par un raccourci clavier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... à la bonne santé de cette aré... aropé... réaopag... de ce clan ...



T'as oublié "apéro", c'est pourtant l'approximation qui t'eus valu la plus grande considération de leur part !   

EDIT :


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> aropé



quoi qu'à la réflexion, tu l'avais quand même dans le désordre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *D'autres nouvelles du Cercle©*
> __________________________________
> 
> Certaines rumeurs persistantes font état d'*une ambiance rééllement survoltée* parmi les membres du désormais célèbre Cercle© MacGé.
> ...



Faux frère!!! tu sais bien qui j'ai proposé, avec une véhémence non feinte...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)

Chut vous deux, et au Cercle tout de suite ! les liens sont mis à jours :love:


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2005)

Mouarffffff:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un bel exemple de ténacité*
> 
> *Macinside : "Il faut persévéré !"*
> __________________________________
> ...



eksselant !


----------



## Taho! (19 Août 2005)

ça sent le vécu ton truc...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>




*Ah la la*
ce temps béni où j'avais encore la tête sur les épaules !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Il s'agit*
> d'un nouvelle génération d'éthylotests, de type sensitivo-graduels à perception rotative associée par palliers de réactivité globale de segmentation psycho-chimique."




*Effectivement mon cher Roverto et je dirais même plus*
Cet éthylotest servira à lutter contre le triste "effet turbine" encore appelé "effet centrifuge" que l'on rencontre souvent après une absorption excessive d'alcool.
Ainsi grâce à ce test, fini les mauvaises cuites  et les états lamentables.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2005)

Economie

*Sur fond de crise du pétrole, TOTAL lance une nouvelle campagne de pub *


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



*C'est pas lui,*
qu'a inventé l'expression "entre quat'zieux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2005)

Géant ! Y a pas d'autres mots, tu files ça à Spielberg, et il monopolise tous les Oscar avec le film qu'il en fait    :rateau:   



			
				La machine infernale a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

N'oubliez pas votre sac à caca lorsque vous sortez votre animal en ville...


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

Finn , il ne fallait qu'un comprimé par jour.


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer, arrête de flooder et surveille un peu ton troupeau.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Ne t'inquiète pas, il est surveillé ! Et ce loup là je le connais il est pas méchant !


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

Ne le jetez plus,







Recyclez le ...


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

je les vois pô tes images...


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas, il est surveillé ! Et ce loup là je le connais il est pas méchant !




ne casse pas me mythe, tout les nioub vont croire que Amok est gentil


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas, il est surveillé ! Et ce loup là je le connais il est pas méchant !



Tu sais, le problème des bergers avec les loups, ce n'est pas leur méchanceté, ce serait plutôt leur appétit  !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, le problème des bergers avec les loups, ce n'est pas leur méchanceté, ce serait plutôt leur appétit  !



J'ai fait le compte, ils sont tous là ... Et puis ils savent se défendre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait le compte, ils sont tous là ... Et puis ils savent se défendre !



Ah ? c'est toi, le génie des alpages, et tes moutons ce sont les intondables ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

*Bougez pas !
*Stragazer va vous compter.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Il y en a cinq cent quatre-vingt .... sept !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a cinq cent quatre-vingt .... sept !



ah non, pendant que tu commençait à compter la dernière rangée, du côté gauche, il y en a deux qui ont reculés d'une rangée à droite. Tu les à compté deux fois, ceux là !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Si, si, nous sommes bien 587 (j'ai mis un masque mais je suis bel et bien un gros mouton poilu dans la vrai vie).
En fait, non, mouton: oui, mais poilu, pas terrible-terrible du tout


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> En fait, non, mouton: oui, mais poilu, pas terrible-terrible du tout



Comme ça ???


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Pareil qu'entre sa dernière lombaire et sa 3e dorsale (mais sur tout le corps perso, sauf le menton et le pubis qui sont comme le reste du corps du sujet )


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ???



Bassman :affraid: tu as encore oublié de te faire faire le maillot :affraid:


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

pour l'épilation faut pas aller chez l'esthetitenne ... j'ai des amis bergers qui tondent leurs moutons en ce moment


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Moi, je suis quasi-imberbe corporellement. 
Certains ici peuvent en témoigner (bien que j'ai usé de mon propre duvet - pas de traces derrière moi )


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis quasi-imberbe corporellement.
> Certains ici peuvent en témoigner (bien que j'ai usé de mon propre duvet - pas de traces derrière moi )


 tout à fait, c'etait le sable qui grattait


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Zut, j'aurais du me secouer avant, alors... Pour ma part j'ai rien senti - parole !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2005)

Tatoo

Finalement on y prend gout bassou :love: Alors ce sera quoi cette fois-ci ? Ton IP ? 







-----------------------------

Podcast MacG bonjour

C'est pas franchement l'entente cordiale entre DocEvil et Veejee  






-----------------------------

La charte bordel

Camisol a retrouvé la version 1.0 de la charte macG 






-----------------------------

Apprentissage

Ce week end Taho? sera soumis à un entrainement très dur et à la spartiate. Il devra accomplir plusieurs épreuves, notamment celle de la détection de troll bien planqués, comme l'avait si brillament réussi (voir photo) Paul l'année dernière.






:rateau:

-----------------------------

Rions un peu avec ....

Thebig :love: Cette semaine, dans votre magaine, MacG Loisirs Télé séries, Thebig nous apprend comment bien entretenir ses tuyaux. En exclu, sa devise : "Un bon ramonage évite toute demi-molle. Arfffff !  "


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2005)

Direct

Des images neuves du front en direct live : Taho? aurait déjà commencé son entrainement !    






-------------------------------

Alcoolique anonyme.

C'est vrai qu'il est moins drôle SM depuis qu'il s'est mis à l'eau  :hein: 






-------------------------------

Ca arrive surtout aux autres

Global, Guytan, Bassou et Darkinounet :love: vous font part de la naissance de la Breizh des jeux 






_(existe aussi en version lotoban  )_ 

-------------------------------

MonsieurCinéma

Et enfin, terminons cette semaine sur des images des deux dernières sorties : il s'agit de deux long métrages écrits et réalisés par sonnyboy himself 










Banzai


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Septembre 2005)

*Avant*------------------------------------------------------------*Après*




---


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2005)

Elle à bien raison, quand tu vois que la foule des fidèles de gauche est celle du dimanche, et à droite, celle de la semaine !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Des infos sur les églises    de gauche   ou de droite    lien supprimé




*Je comprend pas*
J'ai pas vu la moindre photo de Mickey


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2005)

J'ai surtout RIEN vu sur ce lien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai surtout RIEN vu sur ce lien



C'est surtout un lien sur un site religieux balancé de but en blanc, sans que l'on puisse savoir à quel degré... Hors charte  
Ca réveillerait presque le chacal furieusement anti clérical qui sommeille en moi... Gnnnnnnn ; je me retiens, faut que je me retienne....


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout un lien sur un site religieux balancé de but en blanc, sans que l'on puisse savoir à quel degré... Hors charte



Tiens, j'avions point vu : sous FireFox/PC au taf, la page est totalment vierge et il faut passer sous IE pour effectivement voir le site  :mouais: 




			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca réveillerait presque le chacal furieusement anti clérical qui sommeille en moi... Gnnnnnnn ; je me retiens, faut que je me retienne....


Vas-y, libères-toi de tes chaines, ne te retiens pas  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'avions point vu : sous FireFox/PC au taf, la page est totalment vierge et il faut passer sous IE pour effectivement voir le site  :mouais:



C'est un site de windowsiens intégristes


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

Pareil que GKat, faut pas se retenir Patoche, sinon ça finit par constiper, ce genre de choses.
(encore qu'avec un cierge habilement manipulé...)


----------



## guytantakul (15 Octobre 2005)

Les trois parchemins ! Rappelle-toi : "Trois frères unis..."


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Tu as attrapé LeSqual ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu as attrapé LeSqual ?



oui, moi aussi, je pensais qu'enfin, Pitchoune et WebO avait reussi a nous le sortir de son Pays...


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a va venir, on le travaille au corps pour &#231;a ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, moi aussi, je pensais qu'enfin, Pitchoune et WebO avait reussi a nous le sortir de son Pays...





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça va venir, on le travaille au corps pour ça ! :love:



   C'est déjà arrivé cette année, ça


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà arrivé cette année, ça


Le faire sortir de son pays ? Pas depuis Décembre lors d'une Pomme Bouffe
Le travailler au corps ? faut venir en ÆS pour voir ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le faire sortir de son pays ? Pas depuis Décembre lors d'une Pomme Bouffe
> Le travailler au corps ? faut venir en ÆS pour voir ça !



La Suisse à annexé New York ? Mince, j'étais pas au courant !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La Suisse à annexé New York ? Mince, j'étais pas au courant !



ça compte pas....
Nyc, c'est tellement loin qu'il a eut l'impression d'etre dans sa télé....
d'ailleurs, il parait qu'il ne cessait de repeter, mais c'est comme a la tele....


----------



## Freelancer (23 Octobre 2005)

Exclusif: les powerbook G5 arrivent!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Exclusif: les powerbook G5 arrivent!



T'es sur ? On m'avait dit que c'&#233;tait le nouvel iPod "Pico" (en attendant le "femto")


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Octobre 2005)

Watch more TV










----------


Ou est Finn ???









-----

O&#249; est Mackie ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2005)

Une crise passagère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Vous prendrez bien un cooky ?


----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vous prendrez bien un cooky ?


marche pô


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> marche pô



caisse kiss passe ? J'ai vidé mon cache, l'image est toujours là !


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2005)

je vois bien ton image moi


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

+1


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi 

Tiens ça serait pas mal comme gateaux pour aller à Vezoul


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> caisse kiss passe ? J'ai vidé mon cache, l'image est toujours là !


compris ! humour.com est verrouillé par le firewall au bureau ! Ça rigole pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> compris ! humour.com est verrouillé par le firewall au bureau ! Ça rigole pas



Et vous avez aussi les surveillants avec les fouets, et le mec qui joue du tam tam, et tout ? 'tain, c'est galère, ton taf !


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et vous avez aussi les surveillants avec les fouets, et le mec qui joue du tam tam, et tout ? 'tain, c'est galère, ton taf !


Ils ont arrêté les fouets, on adorait ça !  :love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

il reste les menottes attéchées au bureau


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Novembre 2005)

MrStone se clone ...
Finne fuit.


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Novembre 2005)

Lepurfils adore le cochon...
Et la biére !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

Voici quelques restes pour ce soir :

1) Les inventeurs belges travaillent sans relache : voici le rembobineur de DVD coucou: Paul)








Pigeot reconsidère sa campagne de pub "J'te prête pas ma 106" :








Toujours l'automobile, maintenant, le tuning (mais jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ?)








Actualités MacGe : [MGZ]BackCat fume en cachette dans les toilettes du bar








Grug gone bad :








Et pour finir, nous avons enfin la preuve que [MGZ]BackCat se livre à des actes sadiques sur des nioubes (ici Rainesman) :


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

Ça y est, votre G5 dual core dual proc est enfin livré, à vous les joies des filtres photoshop hyper compliqués en quelques secondes et autres, mais ... Que faire de votre vieux G4 Cube ?


Nous y avons pensé pour vous, et comme c'est l'hiver et qu'on s'enrhume facilement, l'idée coulait de source :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2006)

après plusieurs semaines de négociation, lepurefils a enfin accepté de nous dévoiler son calendrier de l'avent... 






:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2006)

Natation : nouveau scandale

Les nageuses suédoises accusées d'utiliser des produits illicites...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Elle est même finlandaise si tu veux mon avis ..


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle est même finlandaise si tu veux mon avis ..


 

_Cette petite abeille porte le nom de Maya
Petite oui mais espiègle Maya !_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Natation : nouveau scandale
> 
> Les nageuses suédoises accusées d'utiliser des produits illicites...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle est même finlandaise si tu veux mon avis ..



effectivement, au temps pour moi... :rateau: 

Suède :




Finlande :





il ne faut pas confondre

la Suèdoise





et la finlandaise






  

Concernant Maya, depuis qu'elle butine des fleurs de pavot... :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, au temps pour moi... :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> après plusieurs semaines de négociation, lepurefils a enfin accepté de nous dévoiler son calendrier de l'avent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*J'ai toujours aimé *
le mois de Décembre...




:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

*Quetzalk, est un être pudique*
je l'ai toujours pensé.





:rateau:
:bebe:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai toujours aimé *
> le mois de Décembre...
> 
> :love:



photo du ptit dej. de ce matin lepurefils... ? :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2006)

*Back to the future

*Supermoquette fête ses 11 ans 







**********************

*Flood

*Vingt fois qu'on te le dit, tu es trop prêt de l'écran La Mouette ... 






***********************
*
Les oubliés de MacG :

*Des nouvelles d'Aricosec, en vacances au Boukhistan 






*************************

*AES clermont :

*Y'z'ont l'air bons tes gateaux ma bergère  







J'ai du stock (du stook ? :love: ) et un peu de temps ce soir, y a p'être moyen de vous faire plais'


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2006)

Une très Finn pour Atlas  






*************************************************************

Ils sont quatre ...bientôt 5 ?
L'équipe du bar...ils bossent beaucoup...






*************************************************************

Un vrai flooder
Jamais sans mon post...juste un dernier...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont quatre ...bientôt 5 ?
> L'équipe du bar...ils bossent beaucoup...




y'en a un qui se planque


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2006)

Recyclage:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Recyclage:mouais:



faut amortir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

Gueule de l'emploi

Nephou s'acclimate plutôt bien au bar ! 






***************

Société

Après les cornichons, La Bergère tente les suppositoires "On a marché sur la Lune" 








****************

 Santa Barbara 

Human Fly déclare sa flamme ! 






******************

People
The Big est en pleine forme, il fait un petit retour aux sources 







D'autres par contre ont moins la pêche  ....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Société
> 
> ...




C'est Webo à coté ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est Webo à coté ?




Toujours !


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est Webo à coté ?




C'était quelle AES ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'était quelle AES ?



La mini


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

Sims 2 Nuit de Folie

La vraie passion de jeromemac : baiser un PC :rateau: 






*************


In office with Globalcut

Il ne faut jamais dire "fontaine ...." 







*******************


Jeux vidéo

VIsiblement de gros efforts ont été fait du côté de la MGZ pour s'attirer les grâces de la gente féminine ... :love:






***********************


Modération 

Les modérateurs du bar viennent de prendre en flagrant délit un club de nioubes faisant de la contrebande de flood !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

Armes de destruction massive

Exclusif : la panoplie d'armes des modérateurs de MacG !  Ils font du voudou !






**********************

iMax n'existe pas

La preuve








 **********************

 Progrès

Lepurfils sort une nouvelle clé usb sushi. A quand la version sauciflard ? 






****************************


C'tout pour aujourd'hui 
Avant de poster, n'oubliez pas de prendre vos pillules :


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Gueule de l'emploi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ça va faire plaisir  a ma copine


****************

Exclusif on a retrouvé Finn apres l'AES








(sans rancune  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

déjà bu  :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2006)

ah bon? mince :rose:

Faut rester modeste


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

:mouais::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *******************
> 
> 
> Jeux vidéo
> ...



Malheureuseusement, çà n'a pas l'air de suffire :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Malheureuseusement, çà n'a pas l'air de suffire :rose:



Tiens... Paul Smith® a sorti des M16? ... Ils sont choux :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Malheureuseusement, çà n'a pas l'air de suffire :rose:




Remets ton casque, peut-être que ....


----------



## Freelancer (10 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... Paul Smith® a sorti des M16? ... Ils sont choux :love:


c'est un M16? j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait d'un nouveau sextoy de Sonia Rykiel :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est un M16? j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait d'un nouveau sextoy de Sonia Rykiel :rose:



Tu crois?... Tiens... Bizarre... Ils n'en parlent pas dans le dernier Marie Claire... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Remets ton casque, peut-être que ....



oui et enlève ta coquille...  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



On avait pas de photo des enfants


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2006)

Retrouvez toutes les blagues de Finn dans ce charmant livre.






Envoyez moi votre N° de CB et votre code confidentiel par MP 
Vous ne receverez jamais ce superbe ouvrage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Pendant que Finn enseigne la charte aux nioubs,






[MGZ]BackCat les chasse à l'affut !






Pendant ce temps, des nouvelles de l'AES suisse : ici, Webo, SM et La Mouette






SM se livre à des expériences de botanique :

1) la noix de coco






2) La pomme de terre






Et pour terminer cette série de restes : LeSqual à *encore* eu un accident !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2006)

La chate bordel, la chate


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La chate bordel, la chate




Lapsus révélateur   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Pendant que l'Amok cherche à se fondre dans l'équipe des modos du bar :






SM joue à fond la carte du camouflage, et tend à se fondre dans son environnement.






Et Finn se présente aux municipales






Et tandis que a Mouette n'hésite pas à marcher sur la tête de ses petits camarades verts,






Nous arrivons enfin chez tirhum !


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

Ils sont quatre ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Un nouvel AppleStore sur la cinquième avenue :







Renault sort un modèle fonctionnant au bio carburant






Peugeot réplique avec son modèle écologique :






Et Volkswagen n'est pas en reste !







Sur le front des inondations, maintenant : la décrue est en bonne voie :







Belgique : un inventeur fait breveter un nouvel antivol auto :







Un nouveau rebondissement dans le scandale de l'établissement français du sang :






Egypte, maintenant : Les nouveaux agents de police fonctionnent à l'énergie solaire







Une actualité plus gaie, les mariés s'embrassent après l'échange des alliances :






Et pour terminer, nos petites annonces : Particulier vend Citroën 11 légère, état quasi neuf !






Et c'est la fin de notre journal.


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Belgique : un inventeur fait breveter un nouvel antivol auto :




C'est NL pas B..... 

Naméo...

Ton JT ne vérifie pas ses *our*es....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est NL pas B.....
> 
> Naméo...
> 
> Ton JT ne vérifie pas ses *our*es....



Pas du tout, c'est parce qu'il exporte son invention !


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

t'as vu y a des nioubs ?






*******************************************

Arrête de pleurer Pascal77 






********************************

WebO arrête les photos cochons  






*************************************
La bible de SM


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Remets ton casque, peut-être que ....



T'es pas fou, je l'ai pas enlevé


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2006)

> Le 1er août 2005 à Tahoua, dans le nord-ouest du Niger, une mère et son enfant en proie à la famine: la photo, prise par le Canadien Finbarr O'Reilly (Reuters), a été récompensée vendredi par le World Press 2005.



la suite de l'article ici


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

Les restes du monde....oublié

«Cette image a tout: beauté, horreur et désespoir.»

...


----------



## jeromemac (20 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sims 2 Nuit de Folie
> 
> La vraie passion de jeromemac : baiser un PC :rateau:




    

ça existe sur mac nuit de folie? je me l'achete et je passe la journée à baiser du pc ... rahh    sans vazeline a sec avec du gravier


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Chaton repars à la guerre contre les nioubs...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mars 2006)

C'pas lui : l'original est beaucoup mieux équipé question arsenal


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

C'est quand même une kala en OR 
Fourni par un corse dont je tairais le nom


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mars 2006)

moi je prefere :love:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ne pas reveiller un chat qui dort


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mars 2006)

Camille Claudel -- La petite châtelaine

La première fois que je l'ai vue "en personne", en 1986, j'ai été bouleversée par le port, le regard, et la force de cette petite fille.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Camille Claudel -- La petite châtelaine
> 
> La première fois que je l'ai vue "en personne", en 1986, j'ai été bouleversée par le port, le regard, et la force de cette petite fille.



 Intéressant...  

Mais... tu te serais pas trompée de fil, là ? 

_Edit : oups, pardon, j'avais pas fait le rapprochement avec la photo en haut de la page, si c'est ça qu'il fallait comprendre...

:rateau: neurones fatigués :hosto: _


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Mars 2006)

C'est bien une erreur. Dommage, je ne peux plus modifier.


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Avril 2006)

Coupe d'été de BackCat:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Il a viré ses tatouages au laser ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2006)

*Exclusif*
en avant première, Finn a testé Leopard





:bebe:


----------



## Melounette (26 Avril 2006)

Cf ma signature.:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

macmarco après sa dure journée de labeur sur macgé 





nous parle toujours avec des fleurs





:love: :love:


----------



## krystof (2 Mai 2006)

Il se laisse aller Guillaume Durand, depuis qu'il ne présente plus Nulle part ailleurs.


----------

